# Woking Nuffield Part 30



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies  

Happy chatting xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

me me me im firrrsssssssssst


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Citygirl-I know they cant half chat   i cant keep up sometimes  

Jules-Hope those follies sort themselves out soon  

Myra-I know hun its hard but keep thinking everyday that goes by your closer to being a mum  

Hi to everyone else

Did my 1st jab  have apologised to d/f in advance in case in the next week i go


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhh your back on the rollercoaster Em's               well done on the jab matey!

Gill xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks hun..poohing myself though   oh well what will be will be and all that....i feel like going into song


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho

Thanks for your support, i know it can be really hard, i have 3 nieces all under the age of 20 all 3 have children, one of them was pg at 15, i can remember when she was born i actually baby sat her brother while she was being born, make sense of that, she doesnt even want the little girl who is 3 now, my sister has custody of her and my sisters have 14 children between them, it just gets so hard to understand.

Emma, my love, i am sure you will be fine on the d/r, well done on your first prick 

Hey Gill, how ya doing hun


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

DH only just got home - got to go in early again tomorrow so another 5am start for us so off to bed!
Poor love he got up at 5am this morning and gets in from work aroun 9pm - that's one hell of a day!
I won't be around tomorrow as it's the op day. Thanks for the good wishes. Will let you all know how fil gets on.
Have good days all and *see* you soon
lol
minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wish it was the men that had to do the jabs, i would love to jab dh at the moment


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Thinking of you tomorrow i hope fil recovers quickly  

Myra-I know what you mean hun, they get the easy part...


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone/ anyone who is still about!

Thanks for thinking of me today. We got 11 eggs!!! Quite an improvement on the 6 that we got last time. Have been sleeping a lot today and am still very sore but hopefully it'll all be worth it   

DH did his bit and the embryologist said that his sample was fine but when DH asked about it has gone down a bit (84 million last time, 46 million this time) she said it was fine for IVF and we should have nothing to worry about but DH was pretty gutted - he just said he only had this one bit to do and he just wanted to get it right (bless!) I am sure it will be fine because they said if it wasn't we would be converted to ICSI and we won't be. Anyone else's DH's sample gone down a bit? I know they can go up and down so it is prob fine. Hoping that there is lots of action going on in the lab tonight, we get the call tomorrow morning to let us know about fertilisation    

Hope everyone else is OK. Sorry about the me, me, me post  

Jules - Good luck for Wed, sure those follies are just taking their time getting to optimum size/quality, etc.

Kate - Your kitchen is fab!!!!!!!!!  

Speak tomorrow I'm sure xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Barney

Well done hun, loads of eggs, fingerscrossed for tomorrow, i am sure you will get loads of embies  

Luv Myra


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Barney - well done hon - 11 is great. Good luck for the call tomorrow   

Minow -     for fil op tomorrow

Emma- well done on being back to the rollercoaster. I can't imagine you being   , sweet innocent Emma - no way   

Oops - there's the door - back soon x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney well done hun you get some rest   im sure all those eggs will make great embies   

Kerry-Oi what you trying to say


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

barney - great news !! 

As for the conversation about the word "clacker" I did *not* make it up, and it's acually in a medical document  I can't remember if this has come up before, but Doncaster PCT put out a leaflet to new foreign doctors to help them get their heads around the local slang, check it out and you'll see clacker in there !!!!!

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/04/24/glossaryforinternationalrecruits.pdf

It's also useful if you have a noggling pain in the tuppence or you've got fishdocks and you're feeling whammy. Either way in a couple of days you'll be feeling graidly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Emma - what do you mean turning   next week, i'm sure df is used to you   ways by now     Know what you mean tho....we can poo ourselves together  

Citygirl - emma's right, me and her are the quietest on here, the rest can gab for england.  

Myra - we know what you mean,  we'll all get there don't you worry about that.  It will be us one day bragging about our scan pics.

Gill - hope your evening was better that your day today  

Barney - well done on those eggs, and don't worry about the SA, its more than enough.  Sending them lots of joggy vibes for tonight.

Jules - a couple more days and they'll be ready to pop    

Minow - good luck to your fil tomorrow.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey its quite a little orgy on here now  

Now nvh has turned up


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Orgy!! I only went away to answer the door!!! 

Question - have anybodys (not you Mr W!!) boobs grown with the buserelin? Hubby got home from work and mentioned that he thinks my boobs have grown and come to think of it they are more Jordan like!! Bit scared of taking someones eye out with them!! Mind you if DH says something like that again I might want to take his eye out!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers no my boobs never grew with the d/r they got bigger with stimms and 2ww


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Could it be that you are due on Kerry, that could make them grow!  I have heard the stimms
make your boobies grow, not sure about buserilin!

Emma - we can tell you are gettin it cause you have sex on the brain!    how was your prick tonight    I bet you preffered the one you had last night


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way MrW - take your word for the meaning of  'clacker' that article is way to long for my liking    bored now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh    ^beware^   loved the prick last night   but hopefully this prick will get me pg


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh blimey - I think I'm in trouble then!! I'm going to look like a blow up doll by the time I've stimmed for a fortnight!!     

NVH - I had AF last week and this has only been over the last couple of days so I hope I'm not due on again. Surprised DH noticed before me though!! 

Emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

not again    .....well if one prick doesn't work, move onto the next one I say     they're both hard and full of liquid       
(I'm talking about the injections mods - honest)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh pmsl

Kerry i hope your not coming on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry, if you've got 2 days til baseline scan aren't you mean to have af     

there's a fight on wife swap   

emma - haven't been told of for a while so what the hell!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh pooh forgot to watch wife swap


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Your all very naughty  although i had one to yesterday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - just twigged    you've already had you baseline scan eh! 
Just enjoy your big boobies! tell dh hands off


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - was that a fight or a prick


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

i wish there was a dh swap, i would be first in he queue


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

prick lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah come on myra spill


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

lol, well he had been away for three days, what is a girl to do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

dirty minx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

although he is getting on my nerves at the moment, but hey a pricks a prick


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

speak for yourself, i only like my dh's and ofcourse the jabs are my favorite   esp if they
help to get me pg


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

God Nvh you have gone all boring


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh i know, i get on my own nerves sometimes   bloody hell it didn't take that buserlin long
to get into your system did it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh

Lol, i was only joking, i love dh, well sometimes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  no it didnt   love you really but just love winding you all up  

Myra-


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well girls, i will leave you both with the battle of the pricks   off for a cold shower

See ya both tomorrow

luv and hugs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

speaking of other peoples pricks, did you see corrie... OMG... that charlie is a sleeze hey, reminds me of a b*stard I used to see.  Full of sh*t


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-You sound like you need a good hosing down not a cold shower luv with your smutty talk  

See ya hun  

Nvh-I know what a tw*t


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - no I haven't had my baseline yet, it's on Wednesday. I started AF last Tuesday, finished early Saturday but boobs only bigger yesterday and today. I hope I'm not coming on again and that everything is going to be mucked around   and I certainly don't need them to get any bigger, I've more than handful as it is!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Nah i dont think you will come on again stay    your scan will be fine


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kerry - sure everything will be ok...stop worrying and just admire those dollies of yours in the mirror  

emma - you know I can take it...bring it on    you and me on buserilin, can you imagine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know we will be like tracy barlow and maria    pulling each others hair 

Off now you lot early night tonight....to sleep  

Night all
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me too - goodnight all   

ps its a late night for me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

dont goooooooo.....stay


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm still here for a little while Ali - how are you??


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Its taken me an hour to catch up....and what a lot of rubbish you chat about. Oh and it didnt help that i was contantly being interrupted by a certain person   
BBear....excellent news....11 thats fab....hopefully you will get lots of frosties
Jules.......keep those follies warm and drink drink drink   
Kate...what an amazing kitchen...mines about the size of your table
Gill...what a mean lot they r 2 u  
Myra....you go girl 
Tash....what a    girl you r 
Fingers...i am fine thanx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont know how you girls get any work done wiv all your chatting.
How are things with you.I cant remember whether you r d/r or stimming yet??


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh i have just seen your ticker and you have your first scan on wed...is that right


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Glad you are OK hon - yes got baseline on wednesday, bit apprehensive as not sure what to expect, hopefully my lining will be Ok and I'll be ready to start stimming   

I know those girls can gab - I only get on maybe 3 times a day and it takes forever to catch up if your away for more than a couple of hours. I was in a meeting for 2 hours one day and I came back to 9 pages of chat


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

well noone is talking to me so am off.....
try not to chat so much tomorrow....dh told one of my friends tonight this is my second home now.  
Love you all   

Sorry fingers...am off now...good luck on wed...you will be fine...night night


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

you ladies  buserilyn babes 

Hi Ali how you doing? My dp is the same, he said yesterday you're always on that thing then was surprised to find out that I reply to posts  honestly 

Barney well done with 11 eggies thats brill! best of luck with the  tomorrow  yeah my dp's count went right down too, dp was very pi*sed off and  it went from 110 mil to 28 mil and that's why we had to do icsi. but we got a great result though  have a good rest tomorow and don't lift a finger 

kt fab kitchen would be far too ashamed to show our kitchen  it needs a make over for sure . .

fingers good luck with the baseline scan on weds 

Jules   for those misbehaving follies best of luck for weds

Hi all you other ladies


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not sure that Morning is the right word to use at this un godly hour but Morning all the same.
No surprise that i'm the first one up - I'm sure you're all sleeping away.
Nothing to say really but thought I'd just say hello so you could see quite how early I've had to get up....been up since 5. Really hope dh doesn't have to keep doing this!
Have good day all.
lol
Minow x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Blimey Minow, I thought I was on here early today. Go back to bed you mad woman

Sarah xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooooo I started reading this and it was normal then on page 2 of the new thread it all went Halloween!!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ALL!!







Today we can actually use this one! 

Barney - well done on the eggs, keeping  for your call today

You lot chatted loads last night, we went to Comet - didn't find anything cos their selection was also poo, but I do think I know which one I will buy today now! Just have to find someone to fit it. We went to Mc Donalds for food (seeing as I can't cook anything) and I felt really sick after, came home and fell asleep on the sofar from 8pm - 11pm then went to bed and slept more!

I need breakfast - thank god you don't have to cook that...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well having got up so stupidly early I am now ready early as well so sitting around killing time! Came on to see if anyone around and oh my goodness....what is going on?!    My world has gone Orange - have we been tangoed?
Mx

Sorry no cooker yet Wildcat....Mc dingles is enough to make anyone feel sick surely! No fry up for you this morning then!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

With medicated FET do you have to have a baseline scan at the begginning of the cycle you plan to start d/regging in?

Luc


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I wanted to do KFC, but DH wanted McD, he won so I gave in and wished I hadn't! 

Have we been tangoed! LOL I pmsl when I read that!!!

I just uploaded a piccy of me at a halloween party a few years ago - must be at least 3 years as I have blonde hair!!! (I've been red at least 2 years)

I really must go eat something now - be back later


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Luc - sorry love can't help with that question

Wildcat - cool piccie! I obvioulsy can't have maccyD or KFC or anything else like that....have got my sarnies ready for today though!   Not sure I'll feel much like eating but better be prepared as not so easy to just nip into a cafe or something if feeling peckish!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Better go and get ready and leave. Must try not to fall asleep on the train - thank goodness London is the final stop!   I was once travelling with a collegue who fell asleep on the train...he fell asleep on the shoulder of the person next to him and dribbled on this persons shoulder! I spent the journey trying to pretend i didn't know them and certainly wasnt' with them!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!!

Luc- to answer your question I did. I had a baseline scan as normal but I didn't have to wait the full two weeks again before ET. I was on patches as well, not pills which was a bit of a pain to be honest because they can come off in the shower and then you worry if you've had enough of a dose. Having said that its so much easier than all the jabs so It was quite relaxed really. I don't know how they do it at Woking but like I say, I had to.

Barney- hope the call doesn't take too long and its good news  

minow- I'd have gone directly back to bed after dh got up.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Got a bit of a shock with all this orange!!   Got the call to say that 5 eggs have fertilised normally. Was initially a bit disappointed as with 11 eggs was hoping for a bit more but am trying to think quality not quantity. Et is booked in for Thu morning not Wednesday, have been assured that 2/3 day transfer doesn't make any difference. What do you girls think? Tried to call DH to tell him but his mobile is switched off (in meetings all morning) so will have to wait for him to call me. Hoping that I will still be OK for acu on Thu as I know that Thu wasn't a good day for him   

Hope you are all having a lovely morning. What does everyone think about trick or treaters? Do you answer your door to a selected few, answer to everyone or answer to no one??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OH my - its gone all    on here today..... not sure I am liking it as its not as discreet when you are at work with a bright orange screen  

Barney - 5 is really good, you should be over the moon.  Never heard of them doing a thurs transfer, did they say why    sending them lots of    vibes and hope
you manage to stay sane til thurs.

Wildcat - that pic is great  

Ali - sorry I missed you last night    hope you're ok  

Minow - enjoy your train journey...no dribbling now  

Lucy - i am doing a medicated fet and the baseline scan for me was the same as a fresh cycle.  So de-regs on day 21 and then baseline scan 2wks later.  

Gill hope you don't get too scared today and have a better one that yesterday

SHo - you baking anything spooky looking today  

Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH* - They are doing Thu transfer this week as Mr R is so busy cause Mr C is away. They also did Tues ECs. Hope they don't spot the orange screen at work!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see - well thats ok then....maybe it might work in your favour this time      

Think i've been spotted    ah well never mind


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- good news! the extra day may be just what you need. i remember us talking about the blast issue when we went out for the meal and i guess you are part way there with a 3/4 day transfer.   Fingers crossed for you.  Also, it gives your body a chance to heal even more before transfer. Both times, I was in a lot of pain during transfer.

NVH- no baking today. I'm off out to get a couple tins/dishes for pies!! Failed in my task yesterday so I'm going to try again as well as checking on my flat and if I see a nice pair of ankle boots I'll get them as well. Spend spend spend!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Sho, been reading up on some of the other threads and am thinking that maybe 3 days between EC and ET might be good as they will be able to see which embies look strongest. Here's hoping   

OOOOOOOOhhh shopping! I would love a new pair of boots but would need to chuck out some shoes/boots as I literally have no space in my wardrobe!   What kind you looking for? Good luck on your search for tins!

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney - I had a 3 day transfer, my EC was on a Friday and transfer was on the MOnday - it totally worked for me (and I had 5 fertilised eggs too!) so lets hope this is a good sign. Letting the embies grow an extra day will let the clinic see how well they are doing and pick the strongest ones to put back - are you going to have 2 transferred?

I don't have to worry about people seeing the orange, but I am concerned for my eyes!!  damn it's BRIGHT!  

Minow - have fun on the train!

Sho - there is a good kitchen shop in Aldershot (although the rest of the town sucks!) and one in Fleet too, so if you are out this way we could do coffee! 

Hi to everyone else on this ORANGE day!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not sure about the orange this morning! But then isn't orange meant to be a good colour for fertility?

Barney - good news on your eggs and fertilisation - I think 3 day transfer is quite a good thing as the embies will be more developed by then so you will know which ones are the best ones. A lot of other clinics seem to do a 3 day transfer. It gives you another day to recover from ec as well. Hope you are feeling ok and fingers crossed for you on Thurs - looking forward to you joining me on the 2ww.

Lucy - have you decided to go for FET then? (Sorry if you have already said this - I haven't read all of yesterday's posts). The FET cycle takes a bit longer than the fresh from when you start deregging to ET - about an extra 4 days as they have to time exactly when to defrost the frosties. But it is much easier on your body and I certainly felt more relaxed through the whole cycle. When will you start dregs for it?

Emma - did you first jab go ok?

Hi to Minow, Sho, Sarah, Wildcat and NVH - anyone have anything fun planned for this evening? I think I will watch a horror film - Evil Dead 2 probably as it's dh's favourite.

Feeling better this am - had a really busy day yesterday and was in a meeting until 8pm - may not have been relaxing but did mean that my mind was off the 2ww. Can't believe I still have another 10 days to go - time is going far too slowly, surprise, surprise. I think today should be implantation day so that's what I am visualising today. A few pains in my tummy so let's hope that's thenm burrowing in for the next 8 and a half months!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- definitely! If I don't get lucky today I will head over your way. Coffee would be great  

Barney- I haven't got the legs for these tiny dresses with tights and knee high boots, so I'm sticking to my jeans this season and going for the ankle boots.
you're right about the gap between ec and et. The first time when I had the 18 eggs, as soon as the speculum went in on et day, I practically hit the roof. I was in absolute agony. I'm sure it was just because I was so bruised from the ec, but the gap would have been great. Apparently arnica does the trick for bruising and swelling.

Are you finding that the clothes are great this year? I can wear my summery dresses over my  jeans and big long jumpers to cover my bulgy bits   Great but I've already spent a fortune this Autumn.Never mind

I could do with sorting out my dh wardrobe as well. I never like to tell him what to wear, I let him get on with it, but I'm sick to death of the old stripy shirts that he insists on buying. I might be able to drag him to the shops on thursday when he gets back.

Monley- just read your post. My thoughts are with you love. I hate the wait all the guessing etc.I can understand totally you keeping yourself busy, but try to take it easy as well. You knew it would drag now didn't you. It'll come round soon enough


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl

*D/Ring * 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Jules77
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Barney Bear - When do you test hun?

Will pop back later - can't possibly keep up with all these posts this early in the day


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I've just pm'd you! 

monkeylove - it doesn't get any faster - every single day drags by so make the most of being busy and not thinking about it while you can!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - happy shopping!  ahhhhh retail therapy   sounds fab although I haven't been to the shops in a while for a big shop.  Was trying
to wait to see what happens with this cycle, but then it will be time for xmas shopping! I am terrible, its usually one for me and one for everyone else!  
I see something nice to buy someone and I ended up wanting it for myself  

Monkeylove - did you go back to work then    sorry if I missed that earlier    hope those pains are a good sign for you    
The 2ww is horrible isn't....hope you have lots of things to take your mind off it, although a meeting til 8pm doesn't sound great!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wildcat * - Am definetely going to get 2 transferred. Hope that the 3 day transfer makes that difference for us. 

*Charles-Mum* - Was going to be testing 15th Nov but as ET is now Thu I guess it will be 16th?? Not sure.
*
Monkeylove * - Thanks for your kind words. You girls are all so great at reassuring and looking at all the positives, it really helps! Hope those pains are embies burrowing in!  Hope you are not working too hard, remember this is much more important than work. I guess you are right tho, it does take your mind off the waiting. Not sure if I will be glad to be back at work next week. My job is definetely not the kind of job where you can take it easy and get a few minutes to yourself! Hopefully that'll be a good thing. We will be starting our Xmas play rehersals when I get back


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

I hate this orange screen. Barney congratulations, your so right about qulaitynot quantity.

monkeylove we havnt decided for sure. you didnt miss anything. gonna decide after weve seen mr c on sat. 

thanks for the replies girls about the medicated fet. what im still a bit confused about is i will start dregging on day 21 of next cycle. so do i need a baseline scan on day BEFORE i start dreg i.e. 21 days before i start dreg? im sure thats what happens in a fresh cycle or am i  

luc


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning girlies

Happy halloween  

Barney - well done thats fab news 11  

Emma, glad the "prick" went ok  

Minow - hope all goes as well as can be expected today    

love to all and sorry if I missed anything I wasnt expecting to see so much chat from 5.30pm last night   

cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ooohhh   the screens gone back to pink


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah pink is great


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Now everyone who joins late is gonna think we're all   talking about the orange screen! never noticed
it being pink before now  

Lucy - You don't normally have any scans until you start tx.  So you start the buserilin on day 21 and then the baseline
scan is 2 wks later, not before day 21.  hope that makes sense  

 cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

**** - its gone bloody orange again


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy Hallowene     

Much more me today! brave and confident, have written a stinking complaint letter to a restaurant we were at last week for Dad's b-day  done DH invoices, 2 loads of washing! going shopping this arvo!

The orange screen freaked me out but its gone back to pink again phew 

DH took the battery out of the door bell this morning grumpy old sod  I answer the door till about 7 or the sweets run out but when the big boys come with their cheap old plastic masks asking for **** & money I hide 

barney- well done you!  heres lots of     

Wildcat- nice pic love the cheeky witchy pose!    

Ali- you lucky lady swimming with a dolphin!

Love to you all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks NVH, 

thats cleared my confusion up. cant belive i have had so many tx and still get confused. but its very good news for me cos i was panicking i'd be away for the day 1 scan so to hear there is no such thing is great. 

but bloody orange again now thats not good.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill - sounds like you're having a busy one. tell dh to put the battery back    I am planning to carve a  and i bought
lots of sweets....they better come now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I've got the eggs in


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

cheesy how funny would that be when they ring the bell open the door shout Trick and chuck an egg at them!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill         that would be funny

I bought loads of stuff a few years ago and no-one came (we have an odd front door at the side of the house) the year after we didn't bother and the bloddy doorbell wouldn't stop! typical!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah dont know if I'll risk it though, cant run very fast atm


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Typical  lasy year I bought tons and got stuck at work late, when I got in the little ones had all finished, so I have last years lollies for tonight, hope I dont poision the little mites now that would be a trick! 

I dont mind the ones who come with Mum & Dad but not the pikey big boys! and as you can imagine in Aldershot there are a few!  no offense to anyone who was unlucky enough to be born and bred here!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesy you're so   but that would be funny!

Gill - I don't mind the little ones either, the big ones I just want to    but   they might do something nasty to the house    pikey


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I know what you mean, especially the ones that expect money    they can check my bank balance if they like I AINT GOT NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

In previous years we have had our cars silly stringed!!   and our neighbours have had their windows egged  . Can't really understand it as we answered the door, oh well...Haven't got anything in this year and don't really fancy going to the door (hobbling!) as DH not back til late. Wonder if I should go and get a few things Hadn't planned on leaving the house today. Hmmmmmmm. The dog will go mad if loads of people ring the bell! 

Cheesy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all

yeah last year i got in lots of lollies and no one came - we live down quite a dark path - and it rained - so shall put the outside lights on this year - think dp has scoffed the lollies though  they're only little kiddies that do it round here -  thank goodness

cheesy  

monkeylove - got a few sharpish pains this morning too lets hope that they''re getting stuck in    

found this smilie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

have your own funky halloween, turn all the lights out and light a couple of candles, then people will think you are out!

I dont give money - they can have sweets but I ain't go no money either - just had to buy a damn cooker! lol


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Alisha    

Well I got sung happy birthday at 5.30am this morning.............. he already thinks I am a moody witch


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't give money either!    it should be a fun thing to do not begging for money  

Gill - those lollies are going to be really chewy by now....at least you'll put them off next year  

We just bought a variety pack of chocx but made sure we like them too just in case we have to eat them   they've little curly
wurlys (sp) in there! yum....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Has the screen gone black & poo colour or is it me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tis you NVH 

We have the ultimate deterant to the pikey door bell ringers - we are going out 
Off to visit family friends who live in the next village at 7pm and won't be back until 6.30 from work so no goolies or goodies from me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I love curly wurly's havent had then for donkey's years


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesyb said:


> oh I love curly wurly's havent had then for donkey's years


Me too  
Other good point about going out is that all those choccies and sweeties that I brought for the little ones can be eaten by me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Debs -  its not me, the screen has changed colour        

Cheesy - you can buy miniature ones, they're Fab and you don't feel so guilty  

As you two are with child, I suppose it doesn't really matter so why bother with the miniature, just go for the f*ck off big ones


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Supersize me


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone one  

Barney - Hope that you are getting lots of rest ready for egg collection on Thursday
NVH - I know what you mean about the screen being a bit bright in the office - not discreet at all!
Wildcat - Love the haloween costume
Alisha & Monkeylove - sending you    and hope the pains you are feeling are implantion and those embies are snuggling in.
Sho - Happy shopping.

I have some fun size choccie bars in incase there are any trick or treaters, but hoping that there aren't any so DH and I can scoff them ourselves  

Hello to everyone else and thanks for you   for my naughty little follies. My DH had stern words with them last night so hopefully they will take notice and GROW big and strong!

Jules xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mmmmmmm i love curly wurlies too - I have some mini ones in the choc bars I bought - the kids are NOT getting those - they can have the chocs I don't like so much!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey orange  

Thought i was going made and got a different website  

You lot talk utter pooh dont you  

Just got a load of chocolate eyeballs...they better be bloody grateful


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow how busy on here today

I am now back from Woking and all ready to go on saturday with my jabs etc and I have my baseline scan on the 20th November and if all goes to plan EC on 4th Dec and ET on the 6th but this means test day the 20th Decemeber -- how close to chrimbo.  I am on 3 vials one day 2 the next then 3 then 2 etc when stimming so hopefully we will get a few more embies this time, signed all my forms and got hubbys to sign and we have signed to say we are having 2 put back this time.

Cheesy is it your birthday then today??

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Good luck hun    did d/h go in the end then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

excellent news Kate, loadsa luck love     and yes, very close to Crimbo, hope santa brings you a pressie you wish for this year  

No its not my birthday he just thought it was cause I woke up a Moody witch, not surprised had to take him into work at 6 so I had the car for hospital today   not only that he is one of those people that has to set the alarm 1 hour b4 he gets up so he cant think "ah lovely I have another hour in bed"

WHY DO PEOPLE DO THAT


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Kate * - Glad you've got your dates. Hoping that you get a very special Christmas present!  How many embies did you get last time?

*Cheesy* - How annoying! Is his alarm the radio or an annoying beeper?? DH's is the radio but it is NEVER tuned in properly, drives me nuts!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its a bloody bleeper


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I only had 5 eggs last time and only got 2 embies out of it and we were advised to only have the one put back so now definatly having 2 put back and hoping to get a few more to choose from.

No Emma Hubby couldn't make it as in Harlow today, but luckily he wasn't needed saw Leah and she is lovely so had a really nice chat with her, we all seem to be realy lucky as they have had to turn people away for treatment even though there dates are within the deadline as they have too many people having treatment at the moment and they haven't enough time for the EC, and ET's or enough space in the incubators for everyone that wants to do treatment before christmas so we have to consider ourselves lucky -- Fingers crossed it all works out eh!!

Luckily my hubby has the radio alarm and as soon as it goes off he gets up and goes to the bathroom to get dressed and then comes and gives me a kiss on my shoulder and whispers good bye as most days he leaves at about 6am -- but I think its because he knows how ****ty I can be if woken up!!


----------



## layla (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello, 

Wonder if you could help me out.  

Received my letter for my first consultation with Woking today which will be April 11th   we are hoping to have ICSI as my partner is Azoospermic. 

Just wanted to know roughly how long from the first consultation until you actually start treatment? 


Thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hi Layla

Welcome to the thread 

It depends hun on what day you are on your cycle, i was lucky to start the week after i had my appt but only because i managed to book my implications meeting for 2 days after the cons meeting 
Good luck

Cheesy-You birthday is in march isnt it  

Kate-Im well peeved now, who ever that nurse was is going to get it, by saying my d/f needed to be there    hope your reading nurse  and it wasnt any of the well known nurses


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am an April baby, full of the joys of spring  

Welcome, Layla


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oppps sorry cheesy   

Dont know about full of the joys of spring


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I'm back!!

Hello Layla and welcome. You've got a bit of a wait on your hands there. I know April must feel like its absolutely miles away but honestly the time will fly by and before you know it you'll be starting your treatment.

I managed not to buy any boots. I thought I'd wait until dh is here then we can get a few things together. I did however buy my tins, dishes baking beans and yet another cookery book.

I got your message Wildcat. Thanks

Barney- if you didn't plan on going out, don't go out just to buy a load of pikeys some chocolate. Tell them to get jobs!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Layla - As Emma said it depends on yhour cycle - you can start as soon as your body is ready after your consult! I waited about a week, like Emma as I was on day 14 at my consultation and I started the drugs on day 21!

I just found these funny pics on a website - thought they'd make you all smile!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Layla

Great news on your appointment date I know it sounds ages away but I am sure it will be here before you know it we had to wait from February to June and then we started very quickly after then but it all depends on your date of your cycles so good luck hunny sending you lots of   .

LOL Emma, never mind if its all done now !!

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-I love that one with the cat and the dog and the one with the pumpkin being sick


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - great pics 

Kate - its all systems go for saturday then....lets hope you get and early xmas pressie.  its really busy on here with tx at the moment
so not surprised they are having to turn people away    hope they still perform to their normal standards and not rush anything
just cause they are busy  

Cheesy - dh gets up with his alarm and always kisses me on the forehead before he leaves    its me that keeps pressing the 
snooze button continuously for 30 minutes or so before I can get out of bed  

Emma - those hormornes kicking in already by the sounds of it    mind you, i'd be pee'd of too    

Hi Layla


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back I had a very unpleasant time in the queue in pikey Aldershot's P/O  NOT ONLY was it car tax day,lunchbreak time, it appeared to be smelly persons giro day, and national screaming as loud as your child day! I so wish I had paid the extra £2.50 and got my car tax online, but in true Gill loveliness I wanted to support thr P/O so they dont shut it down! 

Dont give the pikeys choc you crazy fools    we should give them a piece of fruit or a flannel to have a good wash!  

Barney stay in the warm love, its a bit windy out there! 
Alisha  
Wildcat loving the funnies 
welcome to the madhouse layla


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat - I'll do that

Maybe they need to expand the clinic or something if they are having to turn peole away. Do you think that is partly to do with the xmas dates? I'm hoping that that won't happen to me. I've been waiting ages!!

I am going to ask for any possible tests they can think of before we start this time though. I want to cover any eventuality. any suggestions for tests to ask for?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Flannels to the pikeys LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Pmsl


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh god I have to go and get the car tax at lunch, bet its mobbed    

Gill


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill you're right. Perhaps a book oken and a bar of soap


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

We get our car tax on line nowadays. Much easier. I didn't know they charged you more though


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They only charge more if you pay by credit card if you pay by debit card its the same price isnt it??

Sho I fully understand you being anxious I would of been deverstated if they told me I had to wait til the following month but after speaking to Leah there is only so much work each consultant can do in a day for everything to remain to the high standards and I am sure if I had a brown baby and you had a lily white red head we would ask questions as to what happened


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

The post office is a nightmare at the best of times.....cheesy don't do it, get it on line!

I like the idea of flannels for the pikeys is a cool idea!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-You should be ok as your lunch is out of lunch hours


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Flannels for the pikeys - LOL      We could give them little hotel soaps too! I have loads as I always steal them (but never use them )


----------



## layla (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks ladies  

I just have one more question if you wouldnt mind? i have PCOS so my periods are vertually non existant    so was wondering if they would want you to have a natural cycle before you start treatment or you can do it straight off being on the pilll?

My appointment doesnt seem that far away really, i thought it may have been a longer wait?  plus gives me the chance to save up some extra pennies.

Im an April baby too my appointment is the day before my birthday.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Layla- I 'm sure one these experts will be able to tell you a I dont have the full blown syndrom only a tendancy towards PCO, a bit different apparently. I wuold have thought when you have  aperiod after your consultation count 21 days and off you go if they put you on the normal long protocol. I'm sure someone will put me right if I'm wrong. They usually do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Layla-Cant answer that one the other girls maybe able to help you though   maybe give the clinic a call and speak to one of the nurses so that your question is answered and you wont have to wait long after the appt


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

just a thought Layla, why not come off the pill now? Or is there a good reason you're still on it.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Layla - welcome to the thread. I have PCOS and a non existent cycle too. Woking gave me Provera to make me bleed in order to start the cycle. I haven't been on the pill for years though so don't know if they might perhaps recommend coming off now to get it out of your body before treatment.

BTW - I'm an April baby too!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I too Layla have PCOS but havent been on the pill for years either, my cycles are about 42 days each month, and I nearly needed provera this month, I would probably come off the pill now and then you will have 6 months clear as they can bring on your cycle otherwise having the pill still in your system can cause more problems as dont they say it can take up to a year to get the pill out of your system, but give the nurses a call at the clinic and see what they say they are VERY helpful


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Layla - I can't help with PCOS question, but I do agree with the other ladies in that unless there is a very good medical reason - I'd come off the pill now! make sure it's out of your system well before treatment - and if you get lucky before then - well just enjoy it


----------



## layla (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks gals  

I'm not on the pill at the mo, but my cycle can be anywhere from 32 days to 120 days. 

So with provera how long from taking it do u get your period and do they put u straight on treatment as soon as it arrives?

Thats was my last question..i promise.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Layla 120 days    i thought Kate was bad   Not sure honey thinks its anywhere from a week it takes to make you bleed


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 

*D/Ring * 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Jules77
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bloody hell! 120 days you poor thing.   the longest I've been is 33 days I think and I was pulling my hair out. Can't imagine what that must be like.

Just done all the crap jobs upstairs ready for himself returning from Cyprus tomorrow. Got some chocs in and will get some Asti for the boudoir.... nudge nudge wink wink......

Before anyone has a go, I don't like champagne I prefer asti and I'm not pregnant so I'll have a glass if I feel like it. I dopn't think it  makes a scrap of difference anyway. So there  

It's gone really dark over here. I reckon Ali and Wiildcat are gonna swoop my house on their broom sticks.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Whats all this about woking turning people away cos theyre too  busy. i kind of got the tail end of the conversation but couldnt work out why it started. do you think thats why they dont want me to have my natrual cycle before xmas cos they cant fit anyone else in?

Luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

this new peach is so much better than bright orange


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

There are a lot of april fools on here eh    

Lucy - can see where you are coming from and hate to say it but maybe!  I don't think its a bad thing in your case though cause
you and dh do need time out.

Layla - wow 120 days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  April fools


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

where are the april fools? its halloween


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy, you never know they could be one reason and maybe they are trying to do it in a nice way, but you can kind of understand why they have to postpone some can you imagine if they get 20 people all calling to say that there day 1 was on the same day some of them probably end up on different dates but they cant do that many EC's in one day and I surpose they have to have a cut off, but dont forget they do get the best results so I am sure they are doing the best all round for everyone.

April Babies = april fools


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Lucy - i was referring to peoples birthday!

A joke....

A woman pregnant with triplets was walking down the street when
a masked robber ran out of a bank and shot her three times in the stomach.
Luckily the babies were OK. The surgeon decided to leave the
bullets in because it was too risky to operate. She gave birth to two
healthy daughters and a healthy son. All was fine for 16 years, and then one
daughter walked into the room in tears.

"What's wrong?" asked the mother.
"I was taking a tinkle and this bullet came out," replied the
daughter. The mother told her it was okay and explained what happened 16
years ago.

About a week later the second daughter walked into the room in
tears. "Mom, I was taking a tinkle and this bullet came out."
Again the mother told her not to worry and explained what
happened 16 years ago.

A week later her son walked into the room in tears.
"It's okay" said the Mom, "I know what happened. You were taking
A tinkle and a bullet came out."

"No," said the boy, "I was having a w * nk and shot the cat."


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nvh    

kt, your right of course they cant do everyone on the same day, it may be why they leave some people longer before ec or something to space them out,  but i have never heard of them postponing whole cycles  because theyre too busy before. did you hear that is what they are doing now?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had an appointment today with Leah to collect my drugs as I start DR on Saturday and she said they were absolutly manic and have had to turn some people away as they cannot phyisically fit everyone in that wants to have there treatment before christmas


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh i see. i did wonder about that cos i did kind of get that impression that before xmas was a big issue. maybe i should ask if that was the problem. 

glad to see yours is going ok though. i think most people on here who are hoping to get in before xmas have already got theri plans etc so should be ok.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well I am flipping fumming, qued half an hour in the post office only to realise I brought an old MOT certificate            ..................... so a whole lunch hour wasted and topped off by git head asking if I can get him some beers on the way home for the chelsea game             and then by some complete ********* **** in this office who wants a document to be at a client first thing and has only told me about it now and is fuming at the charges to courier it, they have about as much organisational skills and an ant with no brain!!!!


arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

still cot is being delivered tomorrow, 7 weeks earlier than expected   

So does it cost to get car tax on line?

Sorry rant over till the next moron here asks me something stupid or states the flipping obvious............... BURKS


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy   tell d/h to get his own beers hun


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, they must be busy! It certainly seemed a bit busier when I was in for EC on Mon.

Just popped out to Sainsburys and wish I hadn't now   Tummy feels really sore and have got slight bleeding. I know this is to be expected but I don't think I had any bleeding last time. Maybe just as well ET isn't til Thu, give my poor bady a chance to recover a bit! 

Going to go and veg on the sofa with my trusty glass of water, a good book and the tv remote control!

Welcome Layla!

Cheesy - I got my car tax online and paid by switch, it didn't cost me any extra and popped thro the door a few days later.

Speak to you all later, when I am hopefully a bit more chilled out! xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy -      yeah tell DH to get his own beer! tell him it's too heavy for you to carry!

Barney - go and lie down on the sofa lady!! rest up and take it easy. The bleeding is to be expected - they punched holes in your insidy bits yesterday and they always told me to expect it (although I didn't at the time)  - feet up!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy you do make me laugh

Get it online hun, as long as you had an mot done with an automated mot company you will be fine and its dead easy and free if paid by switch or debit card

Have a good relaxing evening Barney ready for ET on Thursday


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Chill pills all round - there is a lot of angst today 

I'm a happy bunny today. Just booked a weekend away with DH. Going to see Slavas Snowshow in Bath then staying over at a swanky hotel for the night 
I hate the last week in November (its when we lost our son) so really pleased to have found something nice and fun to do.

Ah well. Back to work to pay for it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh cheesy your poor sod what a wasted lunchbreak! I think if you order your tax now you will get it in a couple of days! cheeky DH why cant he get his own beer  I hope you told him that! big deep breaths matey

barney what did we tell you!  NOW PUT YOYR FEET UP!  

Having a dilema   italian meaballs with pasta or beef stew with rosemary dumplings for dinner tonight?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beef stew - Yummie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney -Rest hun im sure all will be fine   

Gill-Beef stew


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tried to do it online and got this rubbish   I want to hit someone today  


SORRY 

Unable to Use Service


Unfortunately, because of the tax class of the vehicle or recent changes to the vehicle record, you are currently unable to apply for a tax disc or declare SORN using this service.

You will need to apply for the tax disc or declare SORN at a licence-issuing Post Office® or DVLA Local Office (as applicable for the vehicle) using the reminder (Vehicle Licence Application/SORN Declaration) or the Registration Document/Certificate together with the Insurance Certificate or Cover Note, MOT Test Certificate/GVT Test Certificate (if applicable) and fee.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh and Meatballs with pasta   mainly these so I can lob them at git head


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry you can't get your tax online - make git head go and do it tomorrow - there is a post office near where he works I'm sure!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy     give him a good kickin from me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesy- what a day you're having. Give up and go to bed!!

Luc- maybe that is why they told you to wait til after xmas, but I have to say that I was always told to wait two clear cycles before starting again which basically adds up to three months, so it could be (and should be) a medical reason why they've told you to wait. don't worry about it. 
By waiting we might be cycle buddies anyway which will be nice  

Barney- sit down immediately


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheesy you are so funny     calm down love, you can get the tax tom or better still get "git head" to get it!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

*Warning - anyone going through tx or pg should stay away from the post office *

Cheesy - tell you dh to get his own beer 

Gill - meat balls for me please....i like anyting with balls in the same sentence


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-   will you stop it    love dumplings, doing creamy mustard casserole tomorrow night with dumplings 
Having stir fry tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You love it emma    Sounds yum.....
I'm over at the other house tonight so no dinner for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You have to eat 

When do you test hun


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

what a bunch of







we are today! maybe my crappy day yesterday is catching! 

I think stew and balls of the meat variety tom as i can pop them in my slow cooker as Its my first day at the new job!  so they will be ready when I get in.

Emma that sounds scrum!

NVH what will have for tea then  just curly wurlies


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive had it with those smilie things they never work for me! 

Off to sort out me dumlings now ttfn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-See you later hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya later gill    you need to leave a space either side of the smiley  

Emma - not sure, the thaw is planned for the 14th, so around the 28th I guess.    I never used to eat in the evenings.
I usually have my main meal at lunch times, its only during tx that i make sure i have something.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

HAPPY HALLOWEN


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Now who was taking the p*ss out of April babies


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH and EMma- omg!! Are you telling me that you normally wouldn't eat from lunchtime til breakfast time   Good God!

Seriously, I never stop thinking about food. I have to exercise a hell of a lot of restraint  because if I ate what I wanted when I wanted I would be the size of a hippo!! I struggle to keep portions down and have been known to go to bed to avoid eating.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy halloween ali  

Loving your pic is that taken in Florida 

Sho-Not me hun i eat every 1hr or so my matabolism is too fast i would die if i didnt eat regularly


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

not eat from lunch to breakfast *thud*
<picks self up from floor>

I can't [email protected]@dy stop eating at the moment  Just had a packet of bacon fizzles (family sized large pack) and now starting on the cola bottle from haribo....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

forgot to say..the book people were in today and bought 'a child is born'....now i know its a bit previous
but the pics are amazing of little beannies and implantation etc so thought it might help with the whole visualisation thing.
It was the only one there and just waiting for me to buy it  

Ali - it wasn't me honest


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Am afraid poor DH has to put up wiv the trick or treaters tonight as am out at aerobics    got some scary jelly sweets, like u lot will probably end up scoffing them.
Barney...fab news on your 5 embies    I hope u have your feet up
Cheesy...what a day you have had....get the old git to get his own beers lazy sod
Layla...hi welcome to the mad thread   

Hi pain in the backside...sorry Emma...god i forgot your name for a minute.....Bahamas
Tash...liar liar pants on fire
Emma....did you get the sprouts email


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-It was nvh  

Nvh-Your cycle is longer than mine why 

Ali-No i didnt i will check when im at home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't have dinner, just a snack or something.  I am don't starve myself...don't worry about that!  Just don't do the big
cooking thing during the week, unless i'm off work.  Dh always gets something nice to eat though.

Ali - pmsl 'pain in the backside'...     thought you was talking about me for a minute    
I LOVE DOLPHINS AND WANT TO SWIM WITH THEM TOO!  Sprouts email was cool 

Emma - I had one day delay in going onto the progynova cause af turned up on day of baseline scan and it has pushed my plan out 5 days.  So I was
originally going to have et on the 10th and now is the 15th


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma....click on this link...its a cool game especially if you dont like sprouts

http://www.eyegas.com/xmas05/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - can't believe you didn't   ali for her comment to you!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

cos she knows its true


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sprouts   

well, me, the witch, is off soon, sorry been a nightmare day but I hope I have amused some of you  

Will catch up with the goss tomorrow, surrounding reprebates pending  

Have a lovely evening all

cheesyb
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I bet you r all playing that game....i scored 440


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Beat that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

see ya cheesy  

I passed it onto my two colleagues and we all sit in a row....one of them scored 870 and the other 450!    I am too busy ofcourse to play
it cause I am busy typing on here  

Anyway i am off home now to carve my pumpkin!  

Have a good spooky halloween night


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

See ya Tash...happy   carving


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

AliPali said:


> Emma....click on this link...its a cool game especially if you dont like sprouts
> 
> http://www.eyegas.com/xmas05/


   love it

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies

May I join your board? After 18 months of TTC #1 we have our first IVF appointment at Woking this month. 

I have endo and had a lap yesterday to clean it out again in preparation for doing an IVF cycle so it finally feels like things are starting to happen. I am naturally quite impatient so waiting 6 months for an appointment has nearly killed me!  

I was also wondering if anyone would share their experiences of having accupunture/reflexology. There seem to be lots of ladies who have these treatments. 

Alli


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Ali I havent had acu or reflex but some of the girls on here have so I am sure they will tell all, congratulations on your appointment coming through and speak to you soon

Kate x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi ballimac

Great news on your appointment. I haven't had acu because I'm a big wuss but I did have reflexology on my last cycle. I'm not pregnant so.......  I will say that it did help a lot to stay relaxed and calm which is really important during all of this. I know that acu is recommended by Woking. I think they say it can improve results by 7% or something like that. A lot of the girls have it so I'm sure they can pass you on to someone reputable.

good luck


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 

*D/Ring * 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Jules77
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi ballimac- welcome   great news on you appt! I have acu and highly recommend it, I havent been blessed with a BFP yet  but it really chills me out and I really do feel good after having tx! its facinating clever stuff!

Where do you live? I can send you details of my lady if you like or I think some of the girls use accupuncturists close to the hospital 

Good Luck   

Ali loving the sprouts game, im a bit slow though


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi ballimac

Good luck with your appointment. I had Reflexology during my IVF and was very fortunate to get a BFP. I definately mention it when you go to your appointment as Woking will be able to tell you when/when not to have treatments.

Like Sho I found it helped me to remain a little less stressed and I enjoyed the pampering  - after all that injecting and hormones derangement we deserve it! 

Anyway good luck
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-   missed your comment  
Loved the game got 450 too they really speed up dont they  

Nvh-Happy carving hun 

Welcome Alli i had acup with my 1st ivf and got a bfp unfortunalty they decided not to stick  but on a happier note im now d/r for my f/e/t and testing on the 15th dec   still having the acup too  

If you ask woking they can recommend someone local to woking


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooooo the pikeys have landed!  I answered the door to 2 little guys in scream masks , whilst chatting on the phone to my sis with the phone on my shoulder,opened up my pumpkin bag full of sweets and the little bu**gers took 2 lollies each not 1 like normal children but 2 

Its quite funny because DH took the batteries out the bell so they have to knock the letterbox and only you and I know that the sweeties are lasts years     serves the greedy little pigs right


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill      we haven't had anyone here yet! I'm off out in a bit so they will miss out and I will get to eat ALL the chocolate - yaaaay

Loved the sprouts game - gets very fast - 330 for me - but I need more practice, will play later

Still no cooker for me so DH is taking me out for a meal as the thought of pizza tonight isn't doing it for me - I want roast beef!!

Welcome balimac - I had acu the first IVF but it didn't work for me, didn't bother the 2nd IVF and I got a BFP - but I heave read it can increase your chances so it's up to you if you can afford the extra money (it will set you back about £300)


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just popped into say 

Happy Halloween!!!!

       

Love Bendybird.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

HI Bendy!!

Oh I posted this a few weeks ago - but as tonight is halloween, for those of you too cheap to buy a pumpkin (me!) you can do it online!

http://www.gamegarage.co.uk/play/halloween

Have fun

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow wildcat, that's a hell of a lot of money. No wonder you didn't go in for it this time.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey NVH try this

http://www.addictinggames.com/theidiottest.html i bet you fail the second level!!! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i got mine today and they were 40p each!

They are carved beautifully and on show!  I love them!

Hope your all doing ok, will catch up tomorrow.x
Bendybird.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's another halloween game

http://www.addictinggames.com/donteatgrandma.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just popping out but wanted to show you my pumpkin    its outside next to the front
door!  gosh i'm such a child


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a fab looking pumpkin nvh

 Layla & ballimac/Alli


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fab pumpkin Nvh - looks bril!! - Bendy get a pic of yors too!

I did the idiot test Sho - made it to the end - it said I was smart    

Oh and I just got 530 on the sprout game - off to the play the other games now - Got nothing better to do!

I had a LOVELY roast dinner at the carvery in Frimley tonight, I had beef, turkey, roast spuds, mashed spud, carrots, broccoli, califlower cheese, parsnips and gravy! I enjoyed every mouthful and I'm pleased to say I'm totally stuffed   I could get to like not having a cooker hob! Our new one will take a week to arrive so I get to eat out (or have pizza at home) for the next few days!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-How are you hun  

Wildcat-Loved carving the pumpkin  

Well no bloody trick or treaters this year and bought loads of eyeball chocs from m&s


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Wildcat what a   out!  and why not!

Emma - me too no trick or treaters either   might look a bit sad standing at the door waving   

show us your pumpkin bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How are you feeling Alisha...apart from not having any trick or treaters


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

One knock on my door and I ignored it. Stuff em I say  

Wildcat- well done on that test. I admit I have had a couple of goes and seem to be making silly mistakes.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Phew... doorbell just went but it only my food shopping delivery!  Just as well as I've eaten half the sweets I'd brought just in case  .  Actually feeling a bit sick now  

Hope you're all okay - hope it's not going too slowly for Alisha and Monkeylove

Barney/Jules - Good luck for the coming week

Emma - hope the injections are going okay.  At least you get to eat the choc eyeballs yourself!

Hello and welcome to Scaredy Cat, Citygirl, Layla and Ballimac - looks like lots of us will be starting in the new year.

Kate - your kitchen looks fab

Gill - glad you're feeling better today and that the jobs going okay

Cheesy - hope tomorrow's a better day!  You have me in stitches      My git head just rang me to pick him up from the pub   

Myra -I know what you mean about people assuming it's going to work  

Hello to Sho, Wildcat, Debs, Minow and everyone else I haven't mentioned x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just off to my bed as it's been a very long day. Far too much chat to catch up on I'm afraid so just hello to you all.
Operation was good. He was still asleep in intensive care when I left but Op went ok. He will be kept sedated for quite a few hours apparently. Never been in intensive care before - blimey!
Anyway having been up at 5 I think this day has been long enough.
Night night
lol
Minow x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought I'd just add my two penneth  on the pre-christmas debate. I've been offered a pre-christmas flare protocol this week so they are still offering cycles to existing patients. I'm waiting so hopefully thats a gap for someone else?   

Glad you've made it through the day Minow. ITU can be a scary place when you're not used to it. Hope he continues to do well

Sarah xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Minow, glad the op went well and he makes a speedy recovery  

Well am not going to even try to read through all the posts, so it will be a hello and hope you all had a good halloween, i was working till 9pm so did not have to put up with the door bell ringing  

I will catch up with everyone tomorrow 

Night all


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - eat the eyeballs yourself - I know I will be stuffing my mini choc bars tomorrow!! I had none either, although while out I did see lots of people out and about, I guess we are at the wrong end of the road! 

Minow - glad to hear the op went well, go get a good night's sleep and play catch up tomorrow! 

Sarah - the flare protocol is very quick so I'm guessing they can fit that in as they are likely to be doing ec in 2 weeks ish so they might have slots for that 

Karen - don't eat any more sweets, you'll be up all night with an attack of hyperactivity!! lol

Sho - LOL   

Alisha - it was delicious - I'm eating for 1.1 so I feel it is my duty to pig out! 

I'm off to bed now - can't stay awake - too much dinner me thinks!!


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Loved that pumpkin nvh! We had no trick or treaters either but hubby was more than happy to take the bag of sweets to work with him this morning!

Thanks for the feedback on acu ladies. I am based near Cobham - does anyone see anyone in my neck of the woods? 

Alli


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning

Well had a lie in his morning, the alarm didn't go off till 6.15 and then I stayed in bed till 7.15  

They reckon I should hopefully be able to fit a flare in starting mid November (let's hope af arrives on time!)

Hope you all have good day ahead of you. Looks nice and bright here though I should think a tad chilly!

Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning!!

Ballimac- I don't know to be honest, but I'm sure someone wil come on later and be able to help you out. I think a lot of the girls go to someone near the clinic because they seem to have a treatment before embryo transfer and after collection or something. I suppose that can be kind of conveneient becuase you can have it based around scans and things when you're local to the hospital. I think anyone who goes for acu is brave. I certainly couldn't wilingly let someone stick needles in me AND LEAVE THEM THERE!!!! Good on ya.

Morning Minow- glad the op went well. Hope he makes a speedy recovery. Glad to see you coming on here at a civilised hour as well.

as for me, a day of last minute cleaning as hubby (hate that word usually) is back this evening . I've got to go and restock the fridge as well and prepare something for him to eat when he comes in .RAF flights are far from luxurious. He'll be lucky if gets a drop of water to wet his lips!   I feel a cake coming on as well.....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All - no trick or treaters for me either - DH has already eatne most of the eyeballs I bought for the little tykes!! 

Hi Alli, welcome to the board!! You're not far from me I'm in Hersham. I haven't had acu with this treatment, had acu for giving up smoking at a place in Claygate but don't think he specialised in IF/IVF and I understand from the others that you need someone who specialises in this area.

Minow - glad FIL's op went well  

Baseline scan at lunchtime so I prob won't be around much today as need to work this morning and I have the afternoon off - yay!!

Have a lovely day


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

so any good trick or treat stories from last night  

Minow, here's to a speedy recovery for him    

Ballimac - Welcome on board   I have endo and started acupuncture just before tx and continued weekly right up until I was 5 months pregnant. It is an added expensive, think so far about £500 BUT I was given a lower % at Woking and seeing as it already cost me £5k I wanted to give myself as best a chance as I could and thank god, it worked first time, so obviously I am gonna recommend it but I would recommend someone who specialises on fertility/conception etc..  Woking have a large number of patients who have varying degrees of endo (I checked this thoroughly before I started) so your in safe hands     I am starting acu again next week probably every three weeks or so as my baby is breech at the moment and I dont want a c-section  

love to all you ladies and yes I hope I have a better day too, I went to bed at 8.30pm as I had given up on the day  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ballimac - if you want acu during treatment then it's really best to have it near the clinic as they recommend you have it on the day of et, before and after so you won't be able to travel around much....if your et is due first thing in the morning you would have to have the acu nearby. Woking can give you numbers or if you want to pm me I can let you have the details of the lady I go to in Woking. You can fit in your sessions around scans so that cuts down on journeys.

If you do look elsewhere then yes you really must check that they are specialists in the IVF thing - it's too important to have just anyone.

Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Kind of a dull evening for us, no trick or treaters here, and an early night to bed!

Not much going on today either. boring boring boring.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

not much going on in this place either, but when is there  ................. 1st November, hurry up and leave so we can get in December please


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat you can come round here and help me with my chores if you like


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - hmmm let me think about that for 1 second..... no! lol

I do have chores to do here, but hate doing them. I have to go to the supermarket later. Not sure why, can't bloody cook anything!! I'm going to make a stew/casserole tonight I think - bung everything in a big pot and use the oven (which does work!) so I must remember to buy some nice crusty bread today.  I'm rambling now...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmm crusty bread, just having some myself atm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I love this time of year for oven cooking. Try roasting a load of root veg to go with your casserole. I love putting my carrots and parsnips in with some potatoes to roast. hhhmmmmm. My favourite.

I too am going to the supermarche. I HATE it. I'll tell you why as well, the bloody b*****ds who keep asking me to wash my car. If I want ed my car washed I wah it my f***ing self wouldn't I.....  

Anyway off I go now see you later


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hummmm stew - I want stew and crusty bread NOW!!!! 
Just waiting for the sausage sandwich lady to come round the office - yummie 

Very quiet night for us last night. Went round friends house for tea then was in bed and fast asleep by 9.30 - I love dark nights 

But boy oh boy wasn't it cold last night. Even with the extra quilt I kept waking up cold. Plus I had nightmares about Ian the Rabbit (You'll know what I mean if you listen to Chris Moyles on Radio 1 on Monday morning)  Poor wabbit 

Sho my car never gets offered a wash and it is crying out for it (probably why)  

Hope everyone is ok today 

Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Minow glad the op went well and wishing fil a speedy recovery.

Wildcat, you can still do loads of cooking without a hob, how about a nice lasagne with salad and crusty bread?

We also had no trick or treaters but all our neighbours are old posh buggers who do nothing but complain!!

How is everyone else today yippee its wednesday and no in the home run for the weekend...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well we had two sets of tric n treaters last night, they were all dressed up and looked great!  Luckily we still have some chocs/sweets
left for us!  I think its great!  

Wildcat - I thought your entire cooler/oven didn't work!  now i see it was just an excuse for you to get out of cooking   you can
do loads with just your oven    I don't know any excuse to eat out    

Minow - glad the op went well, wishing your dad a speed recovery.  ITU is very   when my dad has his by-pass I felt really sad seeing
him attached to all that equipment    luckily he is all well now  

Debs - sorry don't listen to radio 1, it was cold tho  

Alli - welcome to the board....time will fly and you'll soon be starting. Enjoy the freedom whilst you can  

Sho - happy shopping and baking!  bet you can't wait for dh to get home.  I think those people who wash cars are a great idea when you shop! 
save us a job cause there is more to life than washing/cleaning cars, esp in this weather  

Cheesy - hope you have a happier day today  

Kate - no lasagne and crusty bread for you    this carb thing sucks eh  

Well went to check out the house that we are going to rent yesterday after the cleaners had been, albeit the place was clean there
was still scale on the taps    I had to try and scrape it off with my nail and a wet wipe...plus they left some marks on the 
verticle blind which I had to try and get off myself      gonna have send them a complaint cause for £364 I expect
it to be spotless...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - I had thought about lasagne - but when I make it, I brown the onions, and meat first, with tomaties etc (on the hob) and I also make a cheese sauce (on the hob) so that's out...  Same for shepherds pie!

I hate th car wash people too - annoys me. I'm sometimes very naughty and tell them I have a slave at home that does it for me - I love to see the look on their faces! lol


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well today has turned out to be a rather surreal day   Apologies if this is going to upset anyone, non intended.

My SIL who married my hubby's brother 2 years ago, tried and got pregnant after 6weeks this January. By this time I had already been trying 4 years and had a number of operations etc..etc.. well you know the drill yourselves   Well they knew our troubles and alot of "issues" were raised when they announced she was pregnant, not in the best way to me, i.e via the grapevine and on the day we had our wedding tasting, I wasnt pregnant by this stage by the way. Now knowing how much his parents, my PIL had been dying for a grandchild for years and with us being together for 13 years and then trying for 4, it was kinda a race against each other, if you know what I mean but nothing was ever said. Well she had just gone into labour this morning, as expected after a sweep yesterday and his mum has just called to tell me and is obviously over the moon. I supose what I am trying to say is, its kinda brought back the   nightmare I have had to get where I am now and it all feels VERY odd and sad    but I dunno why, well I do but I cant explain it.
Now I am 150% over the moon where I am of course and dont want anyone to feel I am being ungrateful or anything like that and please god my day will come in about 11 weeks, its just a really weird feeling I never expected to feel  

I havent spoken to git head cause he wont know what I am going on about but I know you ladies will  

Sorry really dont even know myself what I am going on about   and I expect seeing his parents with their first grandchild knowing deep inside it should have been me, will be a little hard to swallow  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy  Of course you are bound to be upset. I guess a little part of us sees it as having our thunder stolen (even though we are pleased for them).
I'm over the moon that my SIL is expecting about 20 days after me, but secretly, if I'm truely honest, I wish I was the only one expecting at the moment as I don't want to share the family joy.

Oops now I feel awful for saying that   I'm not really a selfish person - honest


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just got back from my scan and really  
I only have 3 follies that have grown so it is touch and go whether we will go ahead with IVF on Friday. They took some blood and if it is under 3000 then they want to convert to IUI. (I had an IUI in March that didn't work before we moved on to IVF) I just feel so disapointed. Last time I was close to over stimulating and this time I am at risk of it not going ahead. I need lots of   that the blood test is over 3000 so they go ahead. What is even more annoying is that this is our free go on the NHS so will lose out if they have convert to IUI.

I hope everyone else is ok, I will catch up on the thread but just wanted to let you know what has happened.

Jules xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy  - I know how  you feel too - and again I'm massively grateful for getting my BFP on my 2nd IVF, but my SIL is due to have her baby on Jan 1st and it will be the 3rd grandchild in the family on DH side - we will be the last and this was the baby I found out about on my birthday this year (2 weeks before we started IVF).  A couple of januarys ago my other SIL (2 kids now) was having her 2nd baby the same week I lost baby number 3 and my only remaining falloipain tube - so we got phonecalls to tell us the good news as we were in shock and were devastated about our news.

So hun - we hear you and we support you, even though we all feel bad ourselves for having these feelings - it is human nature to feel guilt and pain, and if you can't tell us - well who can ya tell??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jules, I am sorry to read your disappointment and I really hope the bloods give you the results you need


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jules - Sending lots and lots of  for that blood test!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - sorry to hear this hunny - as the NHS are paying can you not INSIST they do IVF and tell them you will take the risk in getting the eggs?  Keeping everything     for you for Friday.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jules
I also ment to say I only had 3 follies and they went ahead with e/c so it can happen. 
Deb


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules - sorry to hear that you didn't get the news you wanted at your scan this am.     Sending loads of positive thoughts for your blood test and hope it is over 3000. What time are you expecting the blood test results?

Cheesy - I know exactly what you mean - my s and her dh are going to start trying for a baby in January and I just know that she will get pregnant v quickly. Obviously I don't want her to go through the heartache that we have all been through but will definitely feel like my thunder has been stolen! My parents are desperate for their first grandchild (three kids in their 30s and nothing at all yet). Obviously it is not going to come to that as this FET is going to work for me    . 

Still 9 days to go until test day - have tummy pains all yesterday afternoon and evening so reading that as a positive sign as no sign of af. 

Hi to everyone - halloween was v boring in our house - no trick or treaters at all!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - yeh I do the same and start it on the hob!  Roasted veg and meat it is then  

Cheesy    I kinda know what you mean but don't be   you are carrying your own little miracle and soon
all of this won't matter one little bit, once you have your precious daughter in your arms.   It doesn't matter to grandparents
whether their grand children are 1st or 2nd, they are all as special as each other and yours will be that little bit extra for sure!
My dh's parents can't wait for me to get pg even tho they already have 2 g//children of their own from SIL. I do know what you
mean cause i was gutted when she was pg again, but i know my time will come and our little ones WILL be more precious and 
special.  Chin up hun!    

Jules - am really sorry to hear your news....hope those bloods come back ok and you are still ok to go ahead with IVF, although just
because IUI didn't work the first time it doesn't mean it can't the second. Sending lots of         you way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - those pains sounds good!    

That book I told you all about yesterday is brill 'a child is born'....it really helps with the whole visualisation thing
as the pics are fab!  You should see a pic of a baby when it is just starting out..its brain is all exposed, all very
amazing but also    Its even got a bit on Fertility tx....didn't get chance to read it tho, must get stuck in tonight


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the  
I am not expecting the results until this afternoon so I think it is going to be a long couple of hours.
I have come into DH office to work today so we are together and can wait for the call.
I know that whatever happens I will still be PUPO on Friday/Monday but was just a shock this morning.

Jules xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules keeping everything crossed that the results come back ok this afternoon     

Cheesy I know how you feel, my little sister is due in 10 days and has drank through out her whole pregnancy and my mum thinks the sun shines out of her bum, even though its our house they live in (my first house I brought when I was 18 I have kept and rented it out), she is talking about not going back to work and paying us less rent as we can afford it !!! Dont I get a say in this, as when this works for us I can't afford not to work!!! why should she, AAAAAHHHHH please dont get me started.  I know its hard but try nto to worry about it at least you have one of your very own very very soon

Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know Tash I LLLLLOOOOOVVVVEEE Lasgne but cant have it that often however I have ordered the lasagne sheets from that low carb website it should all be delivered today fingers crossed, but I have been naughty and brought some carb free cough candies too yummy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Jules                                                                            

I would do some more but I do need some for FIl as well! No one has been able to go in and see him yet this morning as they have had an emergency in the ITU, the nurse did come out to say it wasn't FIL though and that he is doing well.

Wildcat - definately get some veg for roasting and maybe try when they are nearly ready pouring some honey in onto them and then putting them back in oven till really yummy. Also really nice is to roast whole cloves of garlic (with skin on) and whole black pepper corns in with your veg. Do you like Jacket potatoes? if so and if you like sweet potatoes try putting some of them into bake...they don't need as long as ordinary potaotes so add part way through and they do seep a bit of juice so put a baking sheet at the bottom of the oven (helps prevent having to scrub oven!)

Made myself hungry now! trying to get on with some arranging work here but mind keeps wandering and feeling oh so dozey!

It's really hard feeling jealous isn't it. I know that it's not good and it's me that gets hurt by it but it is also natural. i first got married over 10 years ago...since then all my friends have married and had families (not just 1 baby but whole broods of them!) and 3 of my sil's have too. My parents have no grandchildren as theres only me and my sis and she is a single vicar there's no signs of any there. I feel so sad for them and me and life just doesn't seem fair. But it's the way it is and we just have to get on with it. I feel very jealous of any one who is pregnant. I know some of you lovely ladies are and I don't want you to feel bad or stop posting because in the same breath I am very happy for you but if I am going to be really honest I wish it was me and not you that were preg! Of course I wish it was all of us but if we have to take it in turns then I want my turn and I want it now to be honest! I am sick and tired of it all but feeling like this won't help and certainly won't change things! I tried to be good and look at life and say ...well aren't we lucky in all that we do have but that's just cr*p sometimes - it's not as if I'm asking for much is it?!

Minow thinks that perhaps tis lack of sleep and worry that are driving her onto her soap box and making her rant somewhat - maybe time to retreat and make a calming soothing cupa - polish that blinkin halo, fluff up my feathers and go back to being the little angel who just waits quietly in line for her go!

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

hey minow - try burning some lavender!  but you can rant all you like, thats what we are here for!  

Kate - let me know what the lasgne i like.  I bought some coconut choc bars from there too!  Must do a re-oder actually.
Need some more tortilla's and want to see if they have the bread crumbs in stock.  Mmmmm fancy lasagne now!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow    It will be your turn hun - everyone on here has to get pg.

I'm off out now to tescos, going to buy some jacket spuds and nice veg and meat for the stew and other things that I can do in the oven, thankfully we are going to DH parents on Friday so someone else will cook for a couple of days - I hope we get our new hob early next week!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I didnt order any chocolate bars as I am VERY fussy when it comes to chocolate it has to be either Caburys or Galaxy what are they like are they worth an order


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies


Cheesy-Look at it this way hun, your sil has had the 1st grandson but your having the 1st grand daughter, so try to think of it like that  

Wildcat-mmm stew and crusty bread  


Jules     hope everything works out hun   

Barney-Glad the a/f has stayed away   

Nvh-Forgot to say yesterday loved your pumpkin  

Minow-Hope your fil makes a speedy recover  

Sho-Hope your have de fuzzed for tonight   

Deb-Sausage sarnies  

Kate-Not long now till your start  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jules* - Really sorry to hear that the news from your scan wasn't as good as you'd hoped. Sending you          by the sack load, really hope that it is good news from your bloods.

*Minow* - Glad that the op was OK, hope he gets better really soon.

Also, I just want to say that I know how you feel, in fact I am sure everyone on here knows how you feel. Mostly I do just think, OK it's not fair but sometimes life just isn't. I do focus on all the things that are right for me/us (and there are lots) but most of all I think how lucky I am to have my lovely DH (all the DH's on here sound like absolute stars, yes even when they are being annoying!) who is with me for every bit of this long journey. I know that sometimes he doesn't understand what I am feeling (who does?) but he does his best and tries to say the right thing or just give me a hug. I remember months ago (maybe years ago now) you said something to me, on the other site, that really clicked - we just need to think that all this is for a reason and when we are holding our precious little ones it will all be worth it and we will treasure every moment. I know that I would always have treasured a baby but going thro all this makes you realise how amazing the whole thing is. Also, we wouldn't all have met each other!!!  

Sorry for the novel, don't know where that came from!

*Emma* - Have you got me mixed up Glad a/f stayed away Maybe for Monkeylove? You've got me all confused now!

Our ET time has been moved from Thu morning to Thu afternoon as Mr R is operating at FPH. We are just going with the flow and hope our little embies can hold on a bit longer before coming on board


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesy     We all know what you mean hon - my little brother and his wife are expecting their 1st baby on 10th January . I am over the moon about becoming an auntie but there is still that dark bit inside that screams "it should have been me first", I'm the eldest and have been married 11 years, Bro and SIL only got married 18 months ago and fell within a couple of months of trying. I will also find it difficult when baby arrives as I know my parents will be gaga over their first grandchild (it's happening already - my mums spare room is stuffed to the gills with baby stuff). 
I think no matter what - when you have experienced IF, you will always feel that others are winning the race even though you have bubs on board now. The important thing is that bubs IS on board and at least she will have a lovely ready made playmate.

Jules -           tons of positive vibes for your levels

Off now for b/line - talk to you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney sorry hun i cant keep up   its good thats its the afternoon more dividing time for your embies 


Monkey-Glad a/f is staying away   

Kerry-Good luck for your scan hun, hoping that that womb lining is nice and thin


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry Good Luck with Arfto with the scan


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- So sorry to read your disappointment. The good thing is that there is still a chance it will go ahead and you know peole on here who have gone ahead with 3 eggs and only one embryo so try to stay positive. I think even though we know better, we still want to achieve those big numbers of follicles and big numbers of eggs even though it probably doesn't do us any good. I think (being a bit of a pysychologist now) that we want to achive those big numbers to prove our fertility to ourselves even though we are going through the IVF,if you know what I mean by that. I was gutted when I get 7 eggs and I don't know why because in nature you would only get one! Using that then you are doing 3 times better than you would naturally and the doctors who ever will pick out the best possible sperm. If you were doing it naturally, you'd have one egg and which ever sperm got there quickest, not necessarily the best looking one either. So chin up, at least you won't hyper stimulate    

Wildcat- At last I have found someone like me who takes umbrance with the car wash men. NVHis clearly mad!! The dirtier the car, the less likely it is to be vandalised or nicked. Plus I have a husband to do car washing. When I go to the supermarket, I want to shop. That's it. DON'T ask me if I want my car washed, it slows me down  

Minow- you crack me up.   The way you say things.   When you said "I wish it was me and not you". Nobody else could get away with that. Brilliant!! 
I do empathise with the way people feel. I certainly feel it now although I don't know if I would feel like that if I was actually pregnant. We'll have to see..... hopefully

KT- don't let that woman take the ****. Tell her to get a job if she can't afford the rent. My sister had to go back to work when my neice was 6 months.  Not ideal and I kow she would have loved to stay at home a bit longer, but sometimes needs must.

Starting my cake now. Wildcat that's something you can do in the oven...CAKE  hhmmm


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

all this talk of cakes girls you are very naughty


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho * - I know that you sent some of the others your carrot cake recipe, can I join in please?? I would love to have a go. Did you PM the others? Or should I PM you my email address? Won't be as yummy as yours I'm sure but I could try!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Can I have it too please, do you know what the carb content is in it


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't mind about carb content Sho, bring it on!!! I love carbs!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cake  

Could someone please take my apetite away for a little bit - I'm gonna be the size of a block of flats soon


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - don't even go there      you know the carb count is of the scale      the choc bars are ok, a little like
bounties....enough to get rid of that choc craving and stil be good!

Emma - glad you liked my pumpkin  

Sho - but those men wash whilst you shop so it doesn't hold you up  

Wildcat - bet you come back with lots of goodies  

Barney -     thoughts for your embies!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow comes bouncing back in!

                

DId someone mention Cake?! 

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - you should just post the recipie on here! then everyone gets it and you won't have to keep sending it out!! Yeah I could do cake in the oven, but that would be very very bad...... lol

I'm off now to have my lunch, I bought some jacket potatoes, but also got some soup (which I can heat in the microwave - phew!) so [email protected] thinking soup for now, and stew later and jacket spuds tomorrow as I can't wait that long for them to cook! 

Jules - thinking of you hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Does that spider normally walk across the screen or have they forgotten if from halloween


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh where's it gone now!! someone help me..I seem to be hallucinating


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I saw the spider  

Ladies look at this website, just bought d/f an egyptian cotton hooded dressing gown £40 www.towelsrus.co.uk also do eygptian cotton sheets


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- they slow me down getting to the door because I have to slow down long enough for them to here me telling them to f*** off  

bloody hell now I have write the thing out again. IT'll take me a few days to get round to you Barney and KT mainly becuase I'm lazy. I like to pace tasks out through out the week otherwise I'd end up withdays with nothing to do.  
I won't post it on here, its a top secret recipe!! sssshhh

Cake is in the oven!

Now about to set about making a chick pea and mushroom soup which is in the low carb book I bought (because Wildcat got sick of me asking about it  thanks I'm now £12.99 worse off) Don't start KT


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Phew I thought I was going crazy!  
Gonna look at the website later for sure....have to go to another bloody meeting now  

Sho - that soup sounds nice!  hate to meet you when you're on buserilin      remind me to keep out of your way


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey NVH I'm in a really good mood, I just hate being accosted. I feel the same about those people who grab you in th high st when you're loaded down with bags trying to get to the train station and they want to ask you what toilet paper you use   **** off!!!!

I saw the spider as well. Its kinda cute


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma - you had to mention Egyptian cotton sheets, if wildcat finds out my credit card will be shaking with fear when I get home, pressed against the wall with a bit of wee driggling down it's ... leg ... and crying for help.

Sorry all ... the French are doing my head in again ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry MrW   bets its how the world works, men earn the money and women spend it


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

LOOK AT ME! ! ! I'm saying nothing,  Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

maybe MrsW wont see it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have just had my low carb delivery and I have to say that is the most expensive smallest loaf of bread I have ever seen!!!! Cough Candy's taste nice though MMMM


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Sho dont like the sound of that soup can't stand Mushrooms YUK ! Low Carb or not no thank you!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

see what MrW & Emma?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm gonna pm Wildcat now      

Kate - just think lasagna! the bread looks so nice on the website too  

Sho - make sure you take a truncheon out with you and then you could


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fat chance Emma - I see EVERYTHING!!! lol - tis true, he earns I spend these days, although it wasn't always that way - I've done my fair share of earning in the past and I still do the odd bit of work these days!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just as well you're not here to eat it KT

Emma- of course she will. She'll sit and plough her way through like the rest of us and then she'll have a load of sheets to lie in and towels to dry herself with, but they'll be starving because there'll be no money for the hob


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

get spending on that website, maybe by MrW a nice xmas pressie on there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh to be a kept women


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh buy his pressies with his own money


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

The loaf of bread has 15 slices in at and they are about 2inch square so the whole loaf is not that much bigger than a malt loaf!!

Have to wait until Thursday for a lasagne as I have darts tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-How much did you pay for the bread   maybe worth baking your own carb free bread


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh kate that would've been a better idea geizer bird     I must admit I thought it was outrageous!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh   stop being so horrible to people


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma she can't help it!!

that reminds me though. I've got make bread as well tonight!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]SHO MARRY ME PLLLLEAASSEEEE [/fly] 

I would live like a queen


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh sho knew it wouldn't take you long to add your two pence worth    

Emma - looks who's talking     stop talking sh*te then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh im going to excuse your behaviour due to the mind bending drugs your on at the moment


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mmmmmmm bread  - I have a breadmaker - although I'm often too lazy to use it and end up buying bread from the store! It annoys me it takes almost 4 hours to get to the point where you can eat something!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh - for those of you still considering a reading with Lesley, I just stumbled over this thread which is now 4 pages and it seems most of the comments are from ladies on here who have had readings! Seems really positive:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.0


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- How very dare you!!!!

Wildcat I hear what you're sayng about the breadmaker. Mine leaves the hook in it as well which is annoying, so I don't bother anymore I just put it in the oven. 

I haven't had a look at the thread about Lesley. Do you think it makes a difference to the readings because she must know we all come from the same background?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Thats what i was thinking   so just trying not to read to much into it myself for now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - are you saying that is 'catherine tate' kinda way or are you really   with me  

Emma - you know i'm only playing don't ya!  

Well I questioned lesley about her readings on numerous occasions and even received lengthy emails from her.  She has no idea
where we all come from when she starts the readings and how could she know so much detail about our history   I know we
are all heading in the same direction but we are all on this journey for different reasons.  Anyway my friend who is a non ivf person
rang and lesley was spot on with her too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I know your only playing hun   i just like winding you up


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like me and SHo are the delias around here - I bake my own bread too and make cakes (though not for a living of course)!  
Going to bake some really lovely apple buns later for tomorrow to take with me to dh's work and then the hospital (double batch then i think) but got to teach and go shopping first.

NVH horrid to people - Never!   She's always lovely and I won't hear anything else said on the matter    of course could be that I'm scared!

Better get on and get ready to teach I spose. Would much rather sit up here and chat but I do have to earn a few pennies. Got an appointment tomorrow with someone that I hope will help my stress levels and teach me to relax. my back and shoulders are so bad at the moment and in my line of work that aint too good. Trouble is the appointment which I admit is an hour is still £50....money I could really do with not spending at the moment but hey ho just make dh work a few more hours I guess!  

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- you know we can have a joke it was in a Catherine Tate kinda way  

Just tasted my soup. Wow....kinda strong taste. Less porcini next time I think. I've made soup for my tea but also becuase when he gets in he'll pobably be hungry and he can just warm it up see....always thinking.

Minow- I wouldn't call myself Delia but I must admit i do really enjoy the kitchen. I rebelled against it for years thinking there ws no way I'd be a little woman in the kitchen, but I love it. Gill picked up on it straight away when we met, I love to watch people enjoying what I've cooked.

NVH- I didn't realise you had quizzed lesley. she certainly knew things about me that she couldn't have picked up from anything, because they were thing that I didn't know. I checked with my mom after the reading and she confirmed things for me. I think she was excellent, but I was just wondering on the baby issue whether she perhaps may say what we want to hear. I don't know. I wonder how many women she has said, "sorry love you will not have  a child" to.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Apple buns sounds lovely  

Right im off home to get the cats in then off to acup  
Have a nice evening all  

Kerry-Hope your b/l scan went well 

Jules-Hope your bloods come back and you can go ahead with e/c  

Sho-Thought you were doing roast beef with all the trimmings


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - you know the real me....I wouldn't dream of being nasty    its all in good fun  
We use our bread maker to make granary bread and its the best!  although I am not meant to be eating it  

Emma - phew...getting a bit paranoid here  

Wildcat - gosh from what i've read so far its amazing!  I am going to believe in lesley!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

The bread was £2.50 a loaf, the problem about making your own is getting carb free flour I think on the low card megastore they sell bread mix to make your own but thats a fiver and only makes two loafs and you have to have a bread maker which I dont so i think I am just going to have to get used to no bread except on special occasions  

The tortilla's look good though?

Katex


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi girls

How do I contact Lesley to get a reading?  I looked her up on ebay but can't find her?

Thanks

Steff.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Steffan

Emma gave me her number, I'll PM it to you

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Steffan - her website address is http://www.lesleyanderson.com - I think she is really good, yeah she might know where we are all coming from - but each person has a different history/background and she doesn't say the same things to everyone so I am a believer! (even though she got the twin thing wrong)

Off now to put my casserole/stew on, so it's lovely and stewed when MrW gets home!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- Roast beef is for tomorrow smarty pants   Got my apples ready for the pie and everything. I'm picking him up til 22:00 so I won't be doing roast beef at that time of the night.

No. Its soup, cake, chocolates, sparkling rose (they didn't have an asti that wasn't a 7 on the swetness scale) and sex!!!! there i said it.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

This is just a quick one for Jules, sorry to hear that things have not gone great for you, but dont know if you know that when on a nhs cycle if clinic abandon the cycle for what ever reason it is not classed as your free go and you get another chance, but it has to be the clinic that abandons and not you, i know this is not a great help, but thought i would let you know, hope that it doesnt come to that.

Good luck hun  

Luv Myra


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat -  i'm with you on the lesley thing esp after reading a few more of those posts.  

Kate - there is a bread you can make, i have the recipe somewhere, if I find it I will pm it to you.  I tried
it once but you can't really replace actual bread, especially white squigy bread with egg and bacon! yummmm!!

Cheesy - how you feeling hun


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

 
Blood test was below the 3000 that they needed. It was 2700 so they will not go ahead with Egg collection. We are going ahead with IUI on Friday so I know there is still a chance but I can't help feel utterly disapointed

We did our best to pursude them on the phone that we were prepared to take the risk for egg collection but they would not agree. We also asked about the funding, and they said there was nothing they could do. If it was cancelled or we go ahead with IUI that will be our "free turn" over and done with.

I am just so cross that they gave me lower dose of drugs this time - last time I was near over stimulation and this time not enough to go to E/C with. We will book a meeting with Mr Curtis to see what went wrong.

I guess I have some comfort in knowing I have 4 frosties which I may meet in the new year.

Thanks for your support.

Jules xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - you must be so angry and upset right now, I'm so sorry hun that it has come to this. It's really not fair that the clinic got your dose of drugs wrong and that you are now paying the price       They should have spotted this sooner and upped your dose. I'm sure you will have it out with Mr C when you see him. Sending you a hug. xxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Jules I am so sorry hun   its not fare especially as it seems from what you are saying its the dosage
of drugs they gave you.  I must admit on my 2nd go I thought i was on too low a dose and I reckon thats why my lining
was crap....they alternated me on 75/150.  I got 10 eggs whereas before it was over 35.  If i have to do a fresh one again
I am insisting on no lower that 150 all the way or more!! 
You never know with this tx what will work and what won't so you are still in with a chance and as you are unexplained, its
not as though dh's wrigglers are an issue. I know what ever we say won't make you feel any better but hope you feel brighter
soon and the IUI brings you your bfp!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jules, I am really sorry honey, as you say, still a chance and I really hope all this worry and stress is worthwhile    

I'm ok Tash  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

jules- I don't know exactly how you feel but you have my sympathy. I had a reduced  dose on my last attempt and was really disappointed with the result as well, so I know how that feels. I didn't have the burden of the NHS though, and I'm sorry for that. You must be furious that they won't take that into consideration. Try to focus on the IUI now and stay positive. You never know it could be brilliant.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I am off home now girls...have a lovely night eating those left over sweeties!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jules - I'm sorry it hasn't turned out the way you wanted  Lets just hope those little wrigglers find one of your eggs the old fashioned (ish) way 

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-So sorry hun   hope the iui works though    

Sho-Bet you cant wait to get your leg over  

Nvh-Night hun  

Wildcat-Have a nice stew


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - sorry missed your post....read that link that wildcat posted about lesley..not all the outcomes are the same, esp with
timings.  I think when we are going through tx ultimately the result will be the same as in a baby, so its just the timing issue.
Have a read...

Night emma


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 

*D/Ring * 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Jules77 (IUI)
NVH (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma-   I forgot to reply to your post earlier. Yes I have indeed de fuzzed!!! It's been 5 weeks God damn it. I've got my candles and everything ready. Can't wait. Apart from the smut I have really missed him. Its like having my leg cut off. But he'll be here soon hooray!!

NVH- I'll have a read later if I get the chance. Certainly she was spot on with a lot of things in my life. She knew my brother had a breakdown. We had only known that for a couple of weeks. I'm waiting to see if she was right about my outcome. Fingers crossed she will be. I'll check out the link later.

I'm with you on the bread thing as well. I'd much rather have the real thing occasionally and really enjoy it rather than a pale immitation all the time.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Jules jsut quick before I head off shopping - had to say I am so sorry my love but lets keep    for the IUI coz it can work. Take care my love,
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules sending you loads of Hugs


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Jules

Hugs, i haved pmd you

Luv Myra


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules - so sorry to hear your news.  . That you will lose the NHS funding just seems completely unfair to me. I really, really hope that the iui works for you - it certainly can and I know that there was a lady on babycentre whose IVF cycle was converted to iui and she went onto a BFP. I really really hope the same thing happens for you.

Sho - so today's the day then - I bet you can't wait until that flight gets in. Have a wonderful evening and day tomorrow with dh. We'll know why you're not on here tomorrow!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

monkey! I may pop on for a couple of minutes just to catch up. It all moves so fast.

How's things with you as well .Still positive I hope


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho - have a great evening 









I'm off home now. Another night of take away and boring tv 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho

Great news dh is coming home   have fun, i bet you carnt wait  

Luv Myra


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Right Im off girls as I have to leave by 7.30 for darts tonight and need to get dinner and have a shower and wash my hair  Cya Ktx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Jules so sorry to hear about your blood result. this happened to me last month and it felt like I'd had my BFN even before I'd got to the IUI. Its gutting when it was your NHS go. Is there any way that the clinic will let you pay for it as a private IUI so you can still have the funding for an IVF attempt. Maybe contacting the PCT would help if Woking will support you?

Sarah xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - have a good night tonight with DH (although I have no doubt!)  

Night ladies - I'm off to deal with the stew, it smells gorgeous already!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi de Hi Ladies & Gent!

Jules   am gutted for you, chin up for the IUI     

Sho- bet your at it already       and thanks for being the ONLY person who mentioned my name today! honestly you dare to work for a day and your forgoton 

Well I am offcially the new girl, It was one hell of a long day pretending to be nice, proffesional and terribly polite & interested!      But you always feel like that at the start of a new job I guess! 

Anyway got home to the smell of my lovely meatballs in the crock pot! only to find DH had left the b****y door unlocked so had to run around the house checking for baddies and murderers  before I could even put my bag down!

Missed you all today!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gill. We couldn't forget you. Hope the first day wasn't too bad. I know it is a bore trying to make a good first impression.

And no I'm not at it!!! He's not here yet. It'll be about 10. I'm probably going round my friends about 9. Her husband is away with mine. thought I could have a chat with her before I pick the two of them up.

Wildcat-enjoy the stew. you need to start hinking now about what you;re going to have tomorrow. Can I suggest a different stew


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi everyone - I really cant believe how much chat their is here !!  I was away y'day as it was DH's birthday. Note to self 'Stop working and start chating' 

Jules I'm sorry, hugs to you .. 

Loving the pumpkin photo's wildcat - glad to see someones bums bigger than mine !! 

Love to all x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Girls,

Jules - so sorry to hear that your blood test wasn't what you had hoped for. I'm keeping everything crossed that IUI is what does it for you      
I agree with Sarah, it is worth checking if you could pay for IUI and defer your free go.

Sho - enjoy your evening with DH  

Gill - glad your first day went well, I would have mentioned you but haven't been on line most of day!!  

Emma - fancy causing marital strife between the Wildcats 

My baseline went fine, lining was 4.7 and they said they wanted it be under 5. Am starting stimming tomorrow on 150 of Menopur - is that the usual dose? DH came with me to scan has it was his day off, you should have seen his face when all my bits came up in all their glory on screen!! When I have had other scans he has always been at work but he was quite interested and was asking the scan lady ( can't remember her name) what that black thing was etc!! 


BTW - that spider is back - poor little thing got left behind after Tango day yesterday!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening...and by the sounds of it Sho is gonna have a great evening 
Jules.....am so sorry, fingers crossed that IUI will work instead  
I am glad some of you had fun playing the sprouts game.......Wildcat the links you sent were cool
NVH.....i didnt see your master piece...email me a photo....pretty please
Well none of my Halloween sweets got eaten cos DH sat in the dark all night until i got home......what a misery  
Cheesy...i can so relate to how your feeling, I was exactly the same when my brother announced that his girlfriend was pregnant,they are trying for a second now......it really cuts me up and i find it so hard to deal with.
Gill......glad your first day as the new girl went ok.  
Wildcat...how was the stew, you r gonna be so big if you dont stop scoffing  
Minow...glad your FIL op went well
Kate...hope u win at darts
Had a result today...southern electric have refunded us £260 as we are so much in credit...wont tell DH
Hi to all the newcomers and all you oldies xxxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Fingers...great news on your scan...good luck with stimming...how many bottles of menopur r u on??


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

WHAT SPIDER


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ali - Woohoo Southern Electric - am with Scottish Power and they want to put our payments up for the 8th time in 18 months despite us being in credit - go figure!!

am on 2 of the powder to 1 water of the Menopur. Not due to start stimming till tomorrow though.

There is a spider running across top of page as you move around the board - think the mods are playing wiht us coz I think he went away again!!


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Can I pick yer brains pretty please?!

I have been stimming for 1 week now (2 bottles of menopur) and had first scan today. I had 20 follicles already so they have taken a blood test and dropped me down to just one bottle of menopur for 2 days until next scan on friday morning. I realise that I am overstimming a tad and thats why they've dropped my dose.

Can anyone tell me the size the follicles are meant to be? Mine varied from 8 to 16 but I have no idea what that means. I'm worried about overstimming and having to abandon the cycle and just wondered how much more the follies have to grow before EC next week?

Thanks for reading!

UPDATED:

_NOT TO WORRY - KEPT GOOGLING AND FOUND SOME INFO. SAYING 18MM OR MORE. Nunight all! x_

MrsG xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi MrsG95 - long time no see!! I am only on my first cycle but understand that follies need to be a minimum of 18 although 20+ is preferred to be useable. If I am talking rubbish, I am sure one of the others will let you know. 

Glad they are keeping a close eye on you and have dropped your dose. Good Luck


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ta for reply FC, same info I found too!

Looks like some of mine are already getting close but the rest have quite a bit of growing to do.  All very confusing isnt it?!!

Hope all good for you, sending you lots of luck! xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks hon - take care and keep us posted !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all, just thought I would pop on to say 'howdy'

Gill -   now I know its not funny dh leaving your door open   but i pmsl at your comment     hope the meat balls make up for it.  Glad your first day went well and
don't worry we can never forget about you kiddo  

Ali - will email you a picture of pumpkin...his eyebrows were a bit big tho    Good on you girl getting a refund....shhhhhhhhhh our little secret! we won't tell anyone  

Kerry - well done on the baseline scan...happy stimming   

Sho - bet the times dragging  

Wildcat - enjoy that stew

Citygirl - you can't afford to stay away cause his lot just love to chat!  

MrsG - hope those follies calm down a bit...you're heading in the right direction tho and I am sure
you'll be fine.  They look as tho they are keeping a close eye on you which is good.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

HELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ....now it says there are 7 members watching so who are you! a show of hands please


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im 1 billy no mates!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoy your meat balls    no bogie men at home then    did you give dh a   for
leaving the house un locked


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I was just playing catchup - the stew was gaaargeous, I shall be having leftovers tomorrow for lunch! 

Hi Gill, glad to hear your day as the new girl went ok! It's always horrible starting a new job as you don't know anything or anyone, I'm sure you will settle in quickly though! 

Hi to everyone else - Ali, fingers etc - off now to watch some tv.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah no baddies!     I did freak slightly! 

lovely balls ta!  they were lush I had done the tomato sauce with red wine and bacon, yum diddly scrum!

Wildcat I had beef stew last night ot too was gaaaargeous 

How you bearing up you poor old hormonal weirdo  ?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo that was directed at NVH not you wildcat


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just been reading all the posts I missed.

Sho - Have a lovely evening!  

Jules - I am so sorry that you are having to convert to IUI, I bet you are really frustrated esp as this is your NHS go. Try to stay  

Gill - Glad your new job was OK. I hate starting a new job, first few days everyone seems nice and you don't know who is genuine and who the two faced ones are (there are always some!)

Have been trying to take it easy for ET tomorrow but have just been to the loo and noticed that I still have a bit of light bleeding. Is this OK, will this affect things at all??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill -    
Don't blame you for freaking, esp in the dark too!   my heart would have been pounding!
I might have to make meat balls soon, I do wicked italiano meat balls with tagliatelle! even
if I do say so myself!  
My hormones are fine thank you    i'm just misunderstood  on here       
Don't suppose any of you are angels when you are full of pmt and buserilin eh   

Wildcat - enjoy the tv although there isn't much on except the awards!

Barney - good luck for tomorrow, i'm sure the bleeding is fine.  Its bound to be a little tender in
there after all that poking around.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Natasha, will let you all know how things go when I get back from Woking and then acu.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - you'll be PUPO   

Oh forgot to tell you all that I will not be around tomorrow...have a funeral to go to  
dh's business partner's father...very sad.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hope it goes OK tomorrow Natasha. We will miss you round here! Hopefully when we next *speak* I will indeed be PUPO!!

xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Going to say goodnight as I have an early start tomorrow - acu at 6.40am!!!! Must be mad


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh tash sorry love    we will most defo miss you  

Barney you go girl, your little cell bundles will be nice and strong, good luck for tom, cant wait to hear all about it!! 

"You'll be getting PUBO in the morning! ding dong the bells are gonna Chime"


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - PUBO   

Ahhhh thanks girls, will miss ya too  

I'm off now...so looks like you're billy no mates now gill   

Missing you all already


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

PUBO    silly old me! you know what I meant


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Night night fellow Billies      Im off now


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening Girls

Thank you so much for your kind words and well wishes. I really appreciate the support. 

Like Sarah said in her post converting to IUI feels almost like a BFN at the moment and I have cried as much this afternoon as I did when our other treatments failed, but I know there is still a chance. I have 3 follies so there should be a good egg somewhere and DH has a good count so now I need to get positive and prepare for Friday.

I am going off to bed now and hope that after a good nights sleep things will seem brighter in the morning.

Will try and find out what we can do about the funding.

Thanks again for all your support and advice.

*Barney* - Hope E/T goes well for you tomorrow. Hopefully you are tucked up in bed now as you have an early start.

Jules xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Jules, Hun im so so sorry thats happened to you. you must be so disapointed. i cant belive they count it as the free go aswell theyre so mean. i know it must feel like its over already but lots of people do get pg with iui, will be keeping everything crossed your one of them.      

sho, im so glad your dh is home. i hate to think of you all alone especially when your my 'dream wifey'. hope you had a good night. i better dream bout someone else tonight. 

hi to everyone else.

only 2 days now till see mr c again. 

luc


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jules sorry the scan/bloods didn't go as planned, can you contact your PCT and do a pleading letter, surely they can look into it. I reckon its worth a try. you won't need it anyway as this is going to work     

Barney good luck with e/t tomorrow hope them embies have dividing well for you    

Sho expect you're having a wonderful time with DH as I type  

Fingers well done with the scan and good luck with your first stimms jab  

Gill well done for being the good new girl, its horrid isn't it! Hope you have a good day tomorrow 

Minow glad fil op went well - here's to a speedy recovery  

Monkeylove how are you? absolutely pooping myself but convincing myself that its all good so far       

Alipali  well done with getting to the wonga before DH   I had a £100 Premium bond win last week - I've kept that one quiet   

Luc good luck with the follow up 

Hi to all the d-reggers, and everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning me dears

Busy day today so only chance to pop on is now. GOt to go to Surbiton for an appointment that I am hoping will help sort out my stress and back etc then on into London to visit fil. Have baked some apple buns as will be going into dh's work en route .... I like to keep up the impression that I am indeed the perfect wife    

FIl has been moved from Intensive care to High dependancy unit so moving in the right direction thank goodness.

Frost on the garden this morning brrrrrrrrrrr, but lovely and bright... just how I love it.

Hope everyone has a good day. Jules I hope you managed to have a good sleep and that you can prepare yourself mentally for the IUI now. Still thinking of you.

Barney - hope all goes well.  

Gill - we could never forget you! Glad you coped with the new girl bit...you'll soon be into the swing of things I'm sure.

Well done to all of you that are in the money! Let's hope that's catching!

Better go get on now so lol to everyone else. Take whatever you need from the following!           oh and just in case....   

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Blimey its   this morning  

Gill-pmsl with the boggie man   glad your balls were nice  

Nvh-Will miss you today   hope the funeral goes well 

Minow-Glad your fil is going in the right direction

Barney-Good luck today    

Wildcats-Glad the stew was yummy we had chicken casserole got some left over for my lunch too did dumplings  

Gill-forgot to ask can you pm me the reciepe for the meatballs pllleaaseee 

Sho-Bet you cant walk well today  

Jules-Hope your feeling more   today 

Citygirl-Helloooo 

Kerry-Glad the scan went well 

Ali-hope your putting that money aside for your next tx  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning!!

Well dh is indeed  abck at we hhad a lovely evening although it was more like night really because his plane was delayed. The engine fell off!!!!!  

He's still in bed jet lag so thought I'd take the opportunity to say:

Barney- good luck today. Can't wait to hear how you get on
Jules- thinking of you my love. Like you say it does work for people and hopefully you will be one of them.
Minow- are you trying to steal Luc from me  
Wildcat- glad the stew was good. I love a good stew
Emma- wash your smutty mouth out with soup  

Catch you later women xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

fingers well done on the b/l honey   good luck for the next stage    

Barney - good luck for ET today    

Sho - glad you had a nice evening, albeit eventually   

Tash - hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected love   

Wildcats - hope you enjoyed your stew   

Jules - hope you are able to have the conversation and get some satisfactory results and loadsa luck for the IUI    

Minow - hope the appt goes well and FIL is on the bend in the right direction to recovery   

Emma - hows the de-reg going?    

Alisha - hows the horrid 2WW going?    

hello to all you other super ladies, Monkey, Bendy, Gill, Ali, Citygirl, Luc, Debs and anyone else I missed



love cheesybxx

p.s went to see SIL in hospital at Heatherwood last night, took us 1 hour to get from M/Head to Ascot and after 10 mins (at 6.25pm) was reminded we needed to leave by 7, so kinda got the impression due to lack of smiles/conversations etc.. we werent welcome so we left at 6.40pm, wish I hadnt bothered, ok they were tired, but shoot me if I am that miserable after giving birth


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheesyb said:


> p.s went to see SIL in hospital at Heatherwood last night, took us 1 hour to get from M/Head to Ascot and after 10 mins (at 6.25pm) was reminded we needed to leave by 7, so kinda got the impression due to lack of smiles/conversations etc.. we werent welcome so we left at 6.40pm, wish I hadnt bothered, ok they were tired, but shoot me if I am that miserable after giving birth


  - thanks for making me smile today cheesy - sorry your relations don't appreciate you - we do


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - If you are that miserable we'll set Emma and NVH on ya!  If that don't make ya smile nowt will


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Wow it is a cold one today, and got beaten at darts last night it was competition pairs managed to win the first and second legs and got in to semi finals to be beaten   but fun night and proper league starts again next wednesday so hopefully should have some fun

Sho glad to hear you hubby is home safe and sound, I am sure he won't mind being woken up gentle with a bit of the old   bu hubby reckons it worth working away to come home and be woken up like that he trys to tell me when he has been working all day he has still be away from me and should be woken up the same way - cheeky bugger.

It sounds like you all had nice dinners last night, I grabbed a bowl of soup before I went out to keep me nice and warm, but it was bloody boiling in the the ex service mans club last night.

Tash hope today goes as well as it can
Barney good luck for later and congrats on being PUPO
Gill Have a good day at work hunny (I feel like your wife!! )  
Emma How is DR going I cant wait to start on Saturday (even though its day 21 today   ) However I am out with the girls all day / evening on Saturday meant to be on a all day session but don't want to tell them that I am starting just yet as it took so long last time I kind of got a bit annoyed with people keep saying to me has it worked yet all the time so we are not going to say anything until EC this time round so a bit naughty as will be drinking on Saturday but will stop from Sunday as I can easily have excuses for the rest of the time as we live that bit further away I can use the driving excuse plus my sister is due to give birth any day now and her other half doesn't drive so that's why I need to stay sober !!
Jules hope you are feeling a bit better this morning and dont forget IUI can be successful so please dont give up      thoughts all the way.
MrsG Great news on your follies but wow how they have grown so quickly mine where only up to 8mm by first scan so good they are reducing your dose to keep control you are in good hands
Karen, also good news on your scan not long left to go now
Alisha how you doing hunny not long to go now
Luc Good luck with your meeting with Mr C
Mr and Mrs W glad your stew was nice last night whats on the agenda for today?
Minow you are shaming the rest of us here being so nice to hubby with all this home baking
Cheesy Only one more day to go til the weekend and you can get out of there and then just think only 7 more weeks to Chrimbo and goodbye Slough!!
Bendy Where are you hun, when is your Baseline scan
Nibbles hope you are ok have you decided when you start again yet?
JayJay I know you keep an eye on us how you hope everything is going well.

Well come on then who have I missed


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Kate

sorry you lost at Darts    and dont worry too much about the drinking, I had a few on stimmers, ok, not alot but I didnt give it up and I agree, I didnt tell anyone (family and stuff) until I was at ET stage and then most of them didnt know how long I had to wait, so they didnt ask me and I didnt say until I knew myself. If it was negetive, last thing I wanted to do was have loads of calls and explain myself   so I think your being wise.

Have a corker saturday love  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Missed me Kate


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

KTx said:


> Well come on then who have I missed


 *Sniff*


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 

*D/Ring * 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct - WAITING FOR UPDATE??
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Jules77 (IUI)
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
MrsG95

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Deb, Kate obviously doesn't love us!! Can you move me to stimming as first jab tonight!!! Hope you are doing OK - what's the news on the house?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Anyone know how Hatster and MrsG95 are getting on??

Just moved you Fingers


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

no news on the house - still waiting for a start date on from the insurance company. Starting to get a little worried now that we won;t be in for xmas


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry sorry I Did miss you off but not if you know what I mean I just got your name wrong I put karen instead of Kerry sorry  

But I did miss Debs off   Sorry Debs how you doing hunny any more news on the house when you can move back in?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

God my broadband is playing up and it is soooooo slowwww this is all I have been doing since 9am and it has taken me this long to appologise as I noticed I had missed debs off as soon as I pressed send but it wont let me post AAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

'tis ok KTx - I'll forgive you 
*remembers to miss KTx off the next woking ladies list*  

Getting p'ed off with insurance companies and their builders - all the paperwork is getting bogged down and so nothing is happening. Luckily DH is chasing as I lost my rag last time I spoke to the loss adjuster (twas hormones honest) 
Hoping to hear today or tomorrow when the work will start......


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll forgive you too Gertrude - I mean Kate xxx  

Debs - will keep everything crossed for a quick start date on the work  

Btw - MrsG95 is now stimming, not heard from Hatster in a while though...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheeky   At least I was thinking of you   god can you imagine if I can get it wrong now what on earth will I be like after I start DR !!

Where is everyone else today?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am here


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Fingers 

Its sooooooooo cold today. I like warm jumpers and all my baggy ones are in the wash (bad planning). Think I will be going shopping at lunch time...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Only joking with you Kate xxxxx  

I don't like the fact taht I had to scrape the car this morning!! Was freezing before I even started


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have just had my invoice in the post for 2 bottles of Buserelin and its gone up 21.5% since June 2006 !! on the 21st June it was £31.65 and now on the 1st November is £38.65 I know its only a small amount on these drugs but if its gone up 21.5% all round that is a fortune!! No one knows of any price increases do they??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry can't help - can't even remember what we paid for our drugs (left all that to DH - make the man pay  )

am soooo bored today - thinking about taking over the world.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72890.msg982828#msg982828


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kt well spotted as I hadn't noticed yeah it has gone up! 38.65 was what i was charged too


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

its very quiet on here....


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello - debs forgot to say well done with that scan (I know it was a little while ago now)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Alisha - Actually starting to believe I'm pregnant now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Well I've had a lazy morning, but I need to get my   in gear and get showered!!!

Jules - good luck with the IUI, here's hoping this is your time   

Barney - are you PUPO yet?

Sho - glad you had a nice evening with hubby, bet it's nice to have him back - do you get to keep him for a bit?

Deb - hope your insurance company gets a move on, I would have lost it with them by now too, so prob best that DH is dealing with it!

How are the PUPO girls? any symptoms??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-How come your starting later than day 21 

Deb-Get d/h to kick some ass 

Fingers-Good luck for stimms   you will be walking like a chicken in a week  

Cheesy-What a nightmare family you have for inlaw  divorce him thats what i say   

Alisha-How are you hun


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Apparently its because my cycles are a lot longer than normally we are starting a bit later so hopefully this time when I have my baseline scan on the 20th November I would of had the old witch as last time she hasn't arrived and I had to wait another week so fingers crossed this time she will of as my baseline scan is on day 39 (it was on day 37 last treatment)

Why is it so quite on here today is it because there is no Tash


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I is here, anyone seen the Borat film or Saw 111?

thinking of the flicks this weekend


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No not seen any of those, but will definatly watch Saw III however will probably wait until next year and get it on DVD as we normally watch the Saw films when we go camping on the laptop !!! Great atmosphere


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - PUPO lady checking in.

Having a terrible day today (work, not related to being PUPO at all) but still feeling positive on the PUPO front. No symptoms to report but I think that's a good thing as by now I would normally be feeling v emotional and grumpy with pmt (and was this time in my fresh cycle). I know it's still ages to go until the test but I don't think there's any harm in being positive! 

Alisha - how are you - can't believe it is still over a week until testing!

Hi to eveyone else - Barney, hope et went well this am and looking forward to you joining Alisha and me on the so-slow 2ww.

Sorry if I have missed anything but better get back to work now - I know it's not good to be stressed on 2ww but I can't avoid it at the moment it seems


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

They were talking on the news about saw 3 that ambulance staff were called to the pictures as it was sooo bad that people were fainting  

Will def go to see borat not sure when though as these bloody fireworks freaking the cats out 

Monkey-Good girl for staying


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma wildcat - I'm ok today no af aches just feeling a bit anxious I spose (.)(.) still sore when I squeeze them   but reckon they're deflating a little    no implantation signs now so feel a bit in limbo almost prefer the af aches . .

that's what i heard emma - that film saw111 is supposed to be pretty gorey as people have been passing out at some scenes   
shall have to go and see that and the borat film 
Kt in a tent   ohh no i couldn't do that!

monkey good on ya     

off now to do some work


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Saw III  no way - not even with a pillow to hide behind and lots and lots of reassuring cuddles from DH.

Anyone seen "the devil wears prada"? Trying to get DH to see it but think I will end up going on my own.

Monkeylove and Alisha - Keep them  thoughts going!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not seen that one deb  

Alisha-Dont worry hun were rooting for you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We were planning to going to see saw 3 as looks brilliant - I love gore! We watched the 2nd one again the other day - love it. I also heard that 5 people have passed out - wimps! 

Alisha, Monkeylove - glad to hear all is well with you both - you might not get implantation bleeding, it doesn't always happen, I don't remember getting it,  sore boobies are normal, I found it hard to wear a bra even as at the end of the day they felt like they had been squished with bricks!  Good to see you are both     though - this is the best way to get through it - YOU ARE PREGNANT, visualise the little tiny embies dividing and growing and sticking nicely to the top of your uterus! 

Emma - i want to see borat too - too many good movies on at the mo so I'm spoilt for choice! can't afford to go and see them all. I also want to see the Tenacious D movie at the end of this month too! Jack black totally cracks me up.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I dont know anything exciting but wanted to say  

Wheres Barney?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

barney wasn't having transfer till the afternoon in the end and had acupuncture first thing this morning so prob wont be back til late afternoon I wouldn't of thought


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill thanks hun..i love you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo just thought of something, did anyone see that prog late last night about "Tanorexic" people who are addicted to being brown! Emma I thought of you  

There was a little bloke walking down the beach in December because the sun was shining   completely starkers, whilst everyone else was in big winter coats and boots, he thought it was acceptable to put a little towel over his tiny incy wincy K**b when someone walked towards him and then whip it off when they had passed I nearly pmsl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Gill im not that bad   i just like to have a bit of colour 

Forgot to watch it saw it advertised on gmtv wish i had seen it now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I know orange girl  you bobby dazzler 

I have to admit to fake tanning this morning we are going away in a couple of weeks and DH is tanned all year round so I always look white anyway!  I dont like sun beds beacuse I get a real bad tash of freckles which is not an attractive look,    but god fake tan stinks and Im not rich enough to go for a spray one   

That Pete Burns prog is on tonight! wheres our telly guru Cheesy??   she always knows whats on the box


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

here I am!!!  

yep, not loads on tonight but, Emmerdale, Eastenders, Pete Burns (but crosses with Catherine Tate @ 9pm) then the film the Committments, which is brill but I'll defo be kipping by then  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh good night of tv then...think i will watch i while munchin on my carrot cake   thats probably making me orange in itself gill   

Listen love im NOT orange and i can smell your smelly fake tan from here...and by the way you have streaks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Anyone else feel like skiving - I soooooo don't want to be in the hoffice today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-My whole week is me feeling like skiving


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I never feel like working but unfortunately I am here 24 bloody 7    

Roll on mat leave


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right I'm coming down with a cold and have a headache   Think I might 'work from home' this afternoon.

Actually I do have a headache and I'm soo tired I think a cold is starting... Poop


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma skiing NEVER  Go on Debs bunk off dare ya 

I am going to pop to boots later and get some Beta Carodine (spelling ) does anyone else take it? you find it it carrots and it enhances your tan or maybe if Emma would care to share the cake I wont need to get it!

Cheesy    just when we needed you  you were just like a "fairy godmother"


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

dont worry I'll still be on at least once a week for a chat up, PC now working at home  

Of to try and get car tax AGAIN this lunch time   , see you in a hour or so

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya cheesy good luck  

Gill-Pm me your address and i will send it via our company in a container but you will need to sign for it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Do I assume that you meant the cake   I just thought "yes bargin Emma works for a vitamins company and is going to send me some beta Carodine"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no the cake


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

HOW MUCH HAS CAR TAX GONE UP FOR 6 MONTHS £96.75    

This government gets worse


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How much? Mine was £60.50 the other day   I know my DH van is more than the car! What are  you driving Cheesy?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You must have a real gas guzzler Cheesy!

*still not skiving just not doing any work* :


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Vauxhall Vectra 10 years old!!!  
Yeah thats what I thought Gill  
The only guzzlers round here Debs are the labour government unless of course you are ****** (best not highlight that one)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

What did you think Cheesy that it was £60.50? what did the dvla tax reminder form say?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

we didnt have one cause only bought the car about 10 days ago off a dealer and get this they tried to charge me at the post office for the gap since it was last taxed............. yeah right love


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

My car tax is £200 odd £££   per year that is


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - take a look at the link to see how much you should have paid

http://www.direct.gov.uk/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/HowToTaxYourVehicle/HowToTaxYourVehicleArticles/fs/en?CONTENT_ID=4022118&chk=7JgfMw


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Debs, yeah looks like we have been charged correctly, well according to the government anyway, anyone else here of this;

and yes I am on my soap box  

"Did you see on the news that bit about a council worker getting a salary of £91,000 for painting the white lines on roads, even though he was off sick for most of the year?!!!  And that included £15,000 bonus and £5,000 overtime which he didn't even do himself!!  No wonder the government haven't got much to dish out to the public when they let crazy sums like that come out of council money."

and we've all got to look forward to £400 plus getting taxed on it first to live as a mum on mat leave.... its good in this country aint it   been wanting to leave for years but git head wont


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I know i hate this country


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am really tempted to get "on one" about certain things, but I'd better not


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah go on cheesy i could do with a laugh


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - yeah that really annoyed me - the fact that his basic salary for fixing street lights is £71,000 is just sickening, that is an outrageous salary for that job!! Mind you most things in the news irate me these days - today it's the story about 1500 migrants a day enter the UK.  

Emma - send me some cake too!!

Debs - are you skiving yet?

Gill which fake tan do you use? I found too many of them make you go orange! I did like the st tropez, but the bottle I bought didn't cope too well on the plane when I travelled and exploded!!! thankfully I had the sense to wrap it up in plastic bag first so I limited the damage!

I'm currently watching the Borat show from C4 last night - soooo funny.  Sacha Cohen has just landed a 20million deal with a film co to do a movie of his gay fashion character Bruno!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Pm me your address and i will send it   be a laugh  
Didnt know borat had a show all to himself   what time was it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - OK LOL 

The borat show was a compilation of the stuff he has done with the AliG show I think as we have seen a lot of this before, still cracks me up though! He was just describing to some old guy how his job back home was to w**k camels and goats for artificial insemination, and he could lie on his back and do 2 at once!! the old guy took the whole thing so serious - I have no idea how he keeps a straight face.

cmon cheesy - lets hear the rant!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

wildcat i remember that one   

Now the cake isnt as nice as sho's looks like a five year old has made it but tastes nice


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

aaggggghhhh - tried to skive off but the phone has been ringing non stop for the last hour 

Just had an email from DH to say that the builders can start work  ..... but not til 20th November  AND they might have to 'remove' our perfectly ok kitchen to do the work - bet they don't put it back right 

I'm going to buy chocolate and lots of it on the way home


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

chatterboxes, although not to much catching up as gas bag is not gassing.
Tash...hope all went ok today.
Barney....r u PUPO yet  
Jules....hope you r feeling a bit more positive today, you will be fine   
I have got Devil does prada on DVD ...who was it who wanted to see it
No way will i watch Saw 1 2 3 4 ...... cant do scary films, heard they cut someones skull open...yuck
I saw bits of that TAN programme...that 72 year old woman looked good for her age....good on her i say
Cheesy....your car tax sounds far too much...mine was only £55, what size engine is your car??

Well i am really pi***ed off as some child from one of my schools i visit has given me bl*****dy nits. I wondered why i have been itching the last few days and you can stop laughing now. Got the nit comb out last night and found 2 life ones and few babies.....DH was pi***ing himself. Kept on saying i had spiders in my hair and to keep away   
God i am itching now 
XX


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ali     sorry   

Did you get to see the "nit" nurse, she might help


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

cheesy   
Got the Welfare lady to have a look today and she said she can see quite a few eggs...ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
How can i go out tomorrow night with spiders in my hair.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

How embarrassing  

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Ali's got fleas


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

oi     shut it b4 i come and


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I must get my trainers on to run fast away from the flea bag  

QUICK EVERYONE...................................... RUN FOR YOUR LIVES


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL    
I'll get u back u wait


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Run...dont u mean waddle


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ali ->


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

or is it....wobble


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah ok, fair enough    


HELP, HELP, THE NIT LADY IS COMING TO GET ME


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

TRUCE


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Debs....good resemblance.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

AliPali said:


> Run...dont u mean waddle


Oy! There is nothing wrong with waddling


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Not if you are a duck i guess


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone is well  

Ali, poor you, you will have to get the nit shampoo out and give your head a good scrub  

Hello to everyone else, big day for me tomorrow 

Luv Myra


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Myra, keep us posted     

what time is the appt?

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Not until 2.30, wish it was in the morning, i hate hanging around waiting for things

By the way, my dh just brought a vauxhall vectra yesterday

Oh joy the fireworks have started here, doggies not liking it one bit


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Good luck tomorrow...say hello to Mr R for me wont you   

Ali-You dirty mare ..pikey what ever you wanna call youself


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Will even give him a   for you if you want me to

My doggies are realy shaking from the firworks, god i hate them  

How are you today??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right I am off home

Myra







Good luck for your appointment tomorrow!

See yall de matin!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Im fine thanks locked my cats in early just in case  

Night debs


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Watcha fleabag   lets hope they dont travel south for the winter there could be a   down under  only joking I know nits cant take up home in your publics really! 

How strange you have NITS I have been very lucky only to have got them once within my childcare career but yesterday was soooo convinced I had them and got DH son to check me as soon as he walked through the door! fortunately for me I am bug free I had changed shampoos last week and reckon it was that! 

Ali sorry to go on about your NITS but do you live in Surrey? because a memo went round a while ago which read "the surrey louse are immune to the latest product Full Marks" I nearly pmsl 'Surrey Louse' sorry but NITS ARE NITS. and your DH will have to be treated too that will stop him taking the Mick 

Wildcat I use the Piz Buin fake tan! but it stinks proberly not as much as Ali's nit lotion will


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-PMSL    surrey louse


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Gill

Very funny    surrey louse, whats that all about, like you said i thought a nit was a nit


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well go to go and get our lovely passport photos done tomorrow, thought that was quite strange having to take in a mug shot


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor ALi - I'm not going to laugh at you hun cos I know in a few years my child will be coming home with them and I have long hair which means I'll prob get them too! yuk NITS!!! yeah DH will need to be de-loused! too!

Good luck Myra - oh yeah enjoy having your photo taken - its so they can remember who you are - I said well do you really need one with me? Just write on my notes the weirdo with the red hair! look after those doggies - our cats are banned from going out after dark for the next week at least!  Rasher does not want to get a rocket up his ringpiece    

Well ladies, me and DH are off up to Hull this evening to visit his family, so I probably won't be online much over the next 3 days, I will try to look in if I can and I am taking my  laptop (I'm soooo sad) but it gets busy and there are plans for family meals etc!  So DO NOT chat too much or I will never keep up! and have a lovely weekend


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Wildcat

Have a great time in Hull


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice time wildcat....blimey how longs that going to take to get there  

Myra-Dont forget to say chhheeesseee


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Anything between 3 and 6 hours! it should take just over 3 hours but if the traffic on the M1 is poo it's a nightmare - it has often taken us 5 or 6 hours to get there - so we are leaving after 8pm tonight to see if it's quieter then!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Stop regularly and get plenty of breaks


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wildcat thanks for visualisation stuff  its funny how it helps when someone else tells you to do it! have a nice trip.

Emma thanks for the " Alisha-Dont worry hun were rooting for you"  it means a lot to us PUPO girls 

Myra hope it goes well tomorrow - mr r is lovely -

had a letter from Mr r this morning wishing us " every success" 
ok so it was only a standardised letter


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I didn't get one of those 'standardised' letters Alisha 

Wildcats - have a lovely weekend 

Right off to bo bo land now. DH has made me do ironing  (Always wondered what the funny board in the cupboard was for!)  and now my poor eyes won't stay open any longer.

Night night all
Deb


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Sorry I haven't been on today. I was busy tidying up all the loose ends at work. I have decided to still take off next week as the last few weeks have caught up with me so I need the break. I also think I am coming down with a cold which is all I need. I am still feeling fed up that we are now having IUI but like you have all pointed out there is still a chance so will keep everything crossed. It will be nice to be away from the hassles of work for a week too, so that is something to look forward to, and hopefully I will be able to get on here a bit more with you chatterboxes.

Have a nice evening everyone and I will update you when I am back from the hospital tomorrow. I am in at 10.15.
I will try my best to be positive and If I seem down you have the right to tell me off! 

Did Barney post yet to say how she got on today? I hope it all went well.

Jules xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought there would be a lot more chat on here!!

No word from Barney then. I hope it went well.

Ali- you make me laugh. NITS. Hilarious. Apparently they don't like black hair (as in the race) and I've never had them. Luckily. You know they crap in your hair!!  

Jules- hope you are doing ok

Emma- its obvious that NVH is the chatter on here because without her there's only a few pages to catchup on

monkey love and everyone else in the wait-  Fingers crossed for you and I hope you are all taking it easy and being positive

Husband has booked a suprise night in a hotel. Lovely. We will catch a movie as well tomorrow. Didn't get round to my roast beef and all trimmings if you know what I mean  . I'll do it on Sunday!!

CAtch you tomorrow ladies x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

wildcat just noticed you have reached 10 weeks yah. CONGRATULATIONS. 

alisha and monkeylove                     

barney, hope it all went ok today hun and you are relaxing.

sho, nice to hear you and dh are having lots of fun  

ali, they are all being so mean to you,   it must be horrid having surrey fleas   . seriously though hope you get rif of those nasty things soon, that is definietly the down side to working with littluns.


hi everyone else take care luc


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning me dears

Well I've just got back from my run - blimey it was cold - I thought my ears might fall off! I really need to get some ear warmers for running at this time of year. The rest of me warms up quite well (although this was the first time I haven't had to take my jumper off) but not my ears and now they hurt! Also coughing away here like I smoke 40 a day...must be all that icey air hitting my lungs!

FIL was sitting up in bed last night looking much better...not yellow any more. Had a few problems during the day but by the evening when we saw him he was doing a bit better. Amazing really when you think what a huge operation he has just had. He's still in the high dependancy unit, I don't know when he'll go back on an ordinary ward.

Got loads of practice to do today. Just realised I have a recital 2 weeks today so got a lot to get done. Hope you all have nice days ahead of you.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning Minow, 

GLad to hear your FIL is doing well. Always amazes me how quickly people start to recover from such major ops. 

I cant belive you have been our for a run already, espeacially when its so bloody freezing. Minow you are officially    

luc


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick poat from me as I am really suffering and am on way to GPs to try and get a line for next week (or some of), feeling v sore. Woking are doing a scan on Mon just to check I am OK.

Good news is I am PUPO! Out of our 5 embies 2 kept dividing so we have had them put back in - an 8 cell and a 5 cell. Planning on doing not v much over the next few days but will sneak on of feeling better.

Sorry, no personals but I hope everyone is doing OK.   Monkeylove and Alisha and I hope Jules things are working out for your IUI  

xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Barney - great news that you're PUPO but really sorry that you're in pain. Hope you feel better soon and have a lovely relaxing weekend.  

Jules - good luck for your IUI this morning -   

Myra - hope your appt goes well.

Minow - glad your FIL is feeling better

Luc - how are you? When are you off to Thailand - very jealous, especially now that it's so cold here!

Hello to everyone else and have a great Friday - I'm off for the weekend as it's my mum's special birthday today so won't be back on here until Sunday evening at the earliest. Not feeling great to be honest today but hoping a nice family weekend will take my mind off next week and the result.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

thank god its Friday, thats all I can say, 7 weeks from Monday  

Wildcat - hope you arrived safely in Hull, have a nice time  

Alisha/Debs - I didnt get a letter either   Infact, I didnt get alot of "service" from Woking, but I forgive them obviously cause of the end result    

Jules - good luck for the IUI this morning    

Minow - glad to hear FIL is on the mend  

Myra - good luck with the appt today    

Luc - Thialand. wow have a lovely time  

Barney - an 8 & 5 cells, sounds very good strong healthly embies     

hello to Emma, Debs and all you other super ladies  

Quiet weekend for me, as usual, Up at 5.30am tomorrow to take the inlaws to the airport, car mechanic at 8.30am, swimming at 10am, housework then Sunday a christening to which I will be leaving early going home and watching eastenders on the sofa and letting the rest of them, as usual, get pie eyed  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Barney, sounds like great embies well done, hope you ae feeling better soon  

Cheesy, thanks hun, have a great weekend, i am working all weekend  

Monkeylove, hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend with your family

Hello and hugs to eveyone else, will let you all know how i get on if i ever get there, dh has had to go into work i told him i will   if he is late getting back.

Catch you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Sho-You naughty girl   

Alisha-I got one of those letters too...deb he obviously doesnt like you  

Barney-Ohhh honey i wonder if you have ohss hun   i felt poo too didnt even want to go to e/t  

Jules good luck    

Monkey-You sound well keep it up  

Cheesy-Blimey love you will be busy tomorrow

Myra-Good luck today   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

morning all,

Got a stinking [email protected]@dy cold - woke up with it. Serves me right for thinking about skiving yesterday 
So working from home and currently wearing about 4 jumpers and a dressing gown.

Hope everyone else is ok
Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - All I can say is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*cough splutter cough* 

How is everyone else today?

Just heard from DH that he has spoken with the builders and the plan  is that they will be finished the week before xmas. OK so we won't have carpets but at least we will have a house!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats good news Debs  

Emma, he obviously didnt like me either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah probably not then cheesy doesnt surprise me really  

Deb thats great news


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Haven't read any posts from yesterday so god knows whats going on.....a day away from here feels like
a life time   so gonna keep personals to a min...

Barney - Congrats on being PUPO      

Jules - good luck for today    

Debs - keep thos germs to yourself....hope you feel better soon

The funeral was very   yesterday, I didn't even know the person who died but when his 15 yr old daughter read
out a poem she had written in the church she started   and there wasn't a dry eye in the place.  I didn't intend on  
and had to pull out a minging old tissue from my pocket as I just couldn't stop    It was really tired yesterday hence
I didn't come on here last night.

I'm off to worcs for the weekend so probably won't be around either unless i sneak on my sisters laptop at some stage.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac

*D/Ring * 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct - WAITING FOR UPDATE??
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
Jules77 (IUI)
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
MrsG95

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning sorry mu computers were playing up yesterday everything was so slow hence I gave up

But I am now back

How is everyone on this cold day.

Ktx

PS I have just won £200 on the premium bonds for November Yippppeee


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blimey well done Kate, you lucky minx  

Tash - that sounds sooo sad  , bless them


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

congrats KTx - Drinks on you then? 

Tash  how sad


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done kate you lucky thing!  

Thanks cheesy....it was


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Grrr, just typed a long post and then my computer crashed  

Barney - I was thinking of you yesterday.  Contratulations on being PUPO - hope you feel better soon x

Jules - sorry the news wasn't what you wanted - stay positive - I hope you have a lovely surprise at the end of your 2ww   

Debs - sorry you're under the weather - glad to hear you'll be home for Christmas though  

Sho - sound like you're having a lovely time with DH - lucky girl  

Myra - good luck today - can't wait to hear how you get on

Ali - oh dear -have to admit you really made me laugh though - my sisters a teacher and everytime I go near her she says 'get off, I might have nits!'.  Lovely  

Minow - glad to hear FIL is on the mend

Monkeylove - hope you feel better soon  Not long now    

NVH - have a lovely time in Worcs

Kate - congrats - lucky thing!

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned

Hurraaaah, it's Friday


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

At least that pays for some of the drugs anyway!! 

So what is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh how sad   

Kate-You jammy cow   

Home early today and backing mil a cake sho's carrot cakin in fact better turn out ok


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

not much 

Have a charity trustees meeting in London tomorrow, then moving to a friends house to dog sit for two weeks  then will probably sleep the rest of the w/e 

What about you?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Lovelies!! 

Deb - good news about being back in for Xmas, who needs carpets!! Feel better soon  
Ali - How's things up there this morning?  
Barney - congrats on being PUPO!!
Ktx - well done - every little win helps!!

I'm not around this afternoon as I have a meet and greet to do at the airport - yawnnnnnn!! Just looked at the website to check price for short stay parking - will be there for about 5 hours and they want £ 18.50. Yikes  

Busy weekend too - shopping, housework boring stuff tomorrow and best friends little boys christening on Sunday.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry- have you started stimming yet   if so can you update your ticker please


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Not much planned for tonight - probably just pop down the pub.  Then I'm off to watch my beloved QPR tomorrow and seeing Loose Women at Woking theatre on Sunday.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello everyone, thanks for all the good wishes for today, trying to fill out all the medical forms, i am terrible at dates, how on earth can i give them the dates for my last 6 cycles, they must be joking, carnt even tell them what i did last week never mind dates for the last 6 cycles


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

fingers, I got a little boy's christening on Sunday, where's yours?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoy baking emma...you'll be an expert carrot cake maker before long....watch out sho! 

Kerry - parking is   at heathrow! luckily we get to park at the edwardian when we go on holiday for FREE  

I'm off doing the fire works thing at the weekend....sorry to all those who have pets    ooohh wonder if my fish
will be ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-I normally right down when i start an a/f in my diary always have done since ttc  

Karen-Loose women well if you see Kerry Katona, give her a slap from me   she doesnt deserve to be pg that one after the way she carries herself and behaves


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Nvh

Fireworks  

Emma, i am not that organised   i am am really bad at dates, i think that we have been trying for so long that i have just given up


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh by the way, do they do any embarrassing examinations at the 1st appointment, hoping not


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Don't think so Myra - Its more weight, Blood pressure and then a discussion with the consultant about how to move forward.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Debs, thats a relief, not sure i have the energy to do a brazilian today


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

My blood pressure will be through the roof though as very nervous


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Didnt have to be weighed or anything  

Just had a meeting with caroline signing papers and then with Mr R about tx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

don't worry - they will take this into account. I burst into tears half way through our 1st appointment (which then set DH off)  What a pair!
I guess woking have seen it all so don't worry!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma & Debs

I know dh is going to be a pain though as he has this terrible habit of cross questioning everything anyone says especially doctors, i have warned him to keep it shut unless he has anything constructive to ask


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

myra he will probably be scared of Mr R at 1st like a school headmaster    but once you get to know him he is a pussy cat


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, oh god, i am scared myself, going off to get in the bath now, as dh on is way home, and i am still sitting here in my pjs, need to go and get mug shots done before we head off to the clinic, i should be ok as i deal with doctors at work every day.

I will let you al know how i get on later, have a good day girls, and thanks for all your support


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck and relax Myra - Your appointment is after lunch so the staff will have been fed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oi Emma - cheeky    - will update it later!!

Cheesy - christening is in Walton on Thames. My friends little boy is called Thomas - how spooky would that be if it was the same person!! 

Karen - my DH is a QPR fan, I knew there was another one somewhere   Enjoy !!

Myra - good luck, don't worry!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Fingers - would have been wouldnt it   ours is in Bray and is called Joseph  

How funny would that have been


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-My friends husband used to play for QPR...It was a long time ago now as he retired early due to an injury Kelvin Roots


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Myra 

Kerry My brother in law is a QPR fan too....

Sounds like everyone has nice busy weekends at least it moves everyone on in there treatment I am sooooo pleased to be starting again tomorrow


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Kate


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck myra. I was worried about what my DH would say at our first appointment but Mr Riddle was great. I guess they've heard it all before and are used to people being nervous. Si was getting ratty at lots of waiting with his mobile phone not working for 2 hours but he relaxed when we were in with Mr R. I hope it all goes well

Sarah xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - there's quite a crowd of QPR fans then!! Will have to ask DH if he knows your friends Dh Emma, I'm sure he will and then I'll get the lowdown on his whole playing career etc so better ask him when I have some free time!!   

Cheesy - enjoy Josephs christening. Is he a baby baby or older - Thomas is 2 and half - took their time!!


Good luck Ktx xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you enjoy yours too Fingers   Joseph is 12 months old but looks two!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-IM NOT A FOOTIE FAN AT ALL


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am back from the clinic. 
Mr C and Linda were both lovely. They understood how disappointed we were in converting to IUI and have said that they will write a letter to the PCT to say that our cycle was abandoned to see if there is any chance they will allow us to try an IVF cycle on the NHS again. You never know. The chances of this IUI working are about 12 - 15%. I guess I am PUPO then! Because it is IUI testing isn't for 16 days which makes it 19th November. If I didn't feel lousy enough about IUI, my DH pointed out last night that the bright side was that there would be no botty bombs, But guess what ....... I only b****y well have to take the cyclogest  

Hope all is well with you all. Will catch up properly later. I am going to go back to bed for a rest now.

Love to all.

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules well done on being PUPO                 all the way !!!!  and good news they are writing to PCT!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done jules   and good thing that there writing to the PCT for you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Jules    

Going to see Borat tomorrow, will let you know what its like... need a good laugh  

Bring on the salty popcorn


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi all

Well done Jules on being PUPO       

PUPO Barney Well done too       sorry you're feeling poorly hope you get better over the weekend and rest up loads 

Monkeylove have a lovely weekend - away from it all - should give your PUPO mind a break!

Back on the roll again Kt - well done  

nvh sorry to hear about the funeral, it sounded very  - 

debs well done with getting the house back just before xmas  

Hi fingers, cheesy, emma,  gill, Sho, luc, AliPali, sarah, karen , myra, Budgie - Bendy (where are you) Minow, mrsg95, hatster, Strawbs, Nibbles, I wish, Jellybabe, LadyTara, Emerald, HopeSpringEternal, Miracle, Scaredy Cat, Steffan, Citygirl, Layla & Alli        PHEW!  ( i copied the list    surely can't have missed anyone 

i'm also doing the fireworks - LOve em -  sorry those with pets 
symptoms fading away now (only ever so slight sore boobies) , so feeling a titch gloomy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ALisha


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - you're doing great!  hang in there    

Well done Jules - loads of luck on your 2ww      enjoy those bottom bullets - lovely!!!   

Cheesy - enjoy the popcorn...no muching too loud   doesn' that just irritate you when someone
is eating loud...it get very  

I don't like football either


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Good luck     

Right im off, trying to eat my chinese while doing work   then off to see a customer at 2.30 then home for 3.30   Will start on mil's cake 


Have a good weekend all
Emmaxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Alisha - try and stay     - not long to go now x

Jules - glad Woking are going to write to the PCT on your behalf, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed they won't need to  

Kerry - what a great DH you must have!  And your BIL too Kate! I know we're not the best supported club in the world but strangely enough I seem to meet QPR fans wherever I go!  Can never have enough though, that's why I'm trying to do my bit for the next generation of little Rangers fans - and the baby stuff in the clubshop is just soooo cute...

The name rings a bell Emma - I'll check with my dad, his memory is much better than mine, especially when it comes to all things QPR

Myra - I always tell my DP to shut up unless it's important before we go into the appointments!  I think it must be nerves but he always trys to be funny while we're in there (not very successfully I might add!).  He was even worse when we were going to the appointments for his reversal.  Sometimes when we're walking out the hospital I do question whether I really want kids with this man!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye emma - have a good weekend  

Jules - forgot to say that it is good of woking to write to the PCT...we are all hoping you won't need another go though!

Karen - my dh can't get a word in edge ways with me at our appointments


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its ok Karen my Hubby is just as much of a nightmare,

When we first went to see Miss Bateman at St Peters hospital I was there with her, and there were  two nurses in the room and loads of questions were being asked blood tests taken etc etc and Miss Bateman said something to me and My Hubby said about 9.20 this morning I made her marmite on a bagle and the room went really quite and everyone looked at him Miss Bateman had asked me when my last smear was and he thought she said meal!!!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

My DP would probably say I'm the same NVH and that's not just at appointments -  

Oh how funny Kate! Was he really embarrased?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kate thats hilarious


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen - DH is OK - I just love to wind him up about QPR!! He is quite desperate to buy the QPR babygro too!! Let's hope it happens soon for both of us   

You made me laugh about your DH, mine came with me for b/line scan and wouldn't shut up!! We were sitting in the waiting room and he was gabbling on about Upstairs Downstairs (the programme that was on when I was knee high to a grasshopper!), I have no idea what started him off and kept trying to shut him up as the people in the waiting room were looking at him -  so if it was any of you - I'm sorry he doesn't usually talk such c**p!!! I think it must be nerves - although what he had to be nervous about I have no idea, I was the one facing D**docam!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

KT,   . i would have pmsl if i was there. poor dh

jules, so glad to hear theyre gonna try and get you another free go. congrtaulations on being PUPO. lets hope you wont need that go. 

Alisha, dont give up hun, lots of people get a bfp with no symptoms                                                                           

Barney, CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO, 

monkeylove, we are sposed to be flying out on monday, as long as mr c doesnt say anythign tommorrow to make me want to stay. like 'marry me'   omly joking. i mean like you can start you fet on day 21 of this cycle.  i wish  

take care

luc


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Lets hope so Kerry x

The worst of it is when the nurses laugh sympathetically, he thinks they think he is hilarious    It's reassuring to know it's not just my other half though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate     

Well girls I am off now to acu....hope you have a lovely weekend what ever you are doing
and hopefully I will be able to pop on at some stage.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

KTx - D/R 4th Nov
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
MrsG95
Hatster

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Debs just noticed how far on you are 18 weeks wow thats fab. do you know if your beanie is a girl or boy?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know I can't believe it will be the dreaded 20 week scan in a couple of weeks. Just want to be able to post and say I'm 21 weeks - never got there before 
Beanie is remaining genderless untill he or she arrives - we want some surprises left! 
Plus I like babies in white and cream.

Have started sneezing now so deffo got a cold. everytime I sneeze Beanie jumps and its getting quite painful  Might have to trundle to the shop to buy chocolate to make me feel better


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Debs, 

You will get there, its all been going so well this time. in no time at all you will be pass the 21 week mark and on your way to meet your littlun. 

chocolate sound slike a good idea, sposed to be good for coughs too.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

FYI - I had a PM from Hatster. She is stimming now. SHe's had 'puter probs and been busy at work but says she will try to pop on later


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Has everyone signed off for the weekend


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right sod the lot of you then - I'll eat the choccy all by myself *humph*


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just popped on to say thanks ladies  and have a lovely weekend

luc thanks for all that babydust  


Luc said:


> we are sposed to be flying out on monday, as long as mr c doesnt say anything tommorrow to make me want to stay. like 'marry me'  only joking.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*notes to self that the word chocolate seems to make people appear!* 

More  coming your way Alisha - have a nice relaxing weekend!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers debs -  and you too  the scan will be perfect   well done so far


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right I'm off to load the washing maching and eat more choccy. TTFN


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yo yo yo


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well back from my appointment  , but you have all probably gone now  , oh well i wll tell you anyway.
Well we had to wait nearly 45 mins when we got there before we saw the nurse, they got my name wrong and to top it all half my notes from St Peters had not been sent, so as you can imagine i was quite upset, then the letter they did have said we were unexplained, i said no we are not , we have male factor.
Poor Mr R, was quite embarrassed  , as he then went on to say that my fsh was quite high for my age, and i said what a 6 is high and he looked at the letter again and apologised as he had looked at something else which had said 10, not sure he knew where to put his face  , dh was getting quite annoyed by this point  
Anyway to cut a long story short we have our information meeting booked for the 26th Nov, they said that we would probably start the drugs on Decembers cycle, but they will tell us more on the 26th, would have been the 17th but dh is away that week.

Wel hope you all have a good weekend, catch up with you all hopefully later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi myra

sorry it didnt go according to plan, I doubt my hubby would be best pleased either    

I do hope its the only blip early on you get honey    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Sorry you had a nightmare  but good news that you can start so quickly..quick change your ticker


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma and Cheesy  

I have changed my ticker, sorry got the date wrong its 23rd not 26th

Emma, Mr R was in his scrubs, he looked quite cute


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry not be around but I am now off for the evening catch you later

Kate x

PS Debs hope you enjoyed your choccie pelase can you update me to DRing


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry it wasn't straight forward today Myra - Pants is what I say - let's hope it gets better from now on!

Well we do have a gaggle (is that the correct term i wonder?) of PUPO's at the moment don't we....                             

Managed to get a good amount done today and got to sit in front of the fire and read a magazine as well (one of those nice house ones where I dream that my house is that nice!) Won't be around much over the weekend as surprise surprise....I'm working! And planning a trip to Ikea as well - what an action packed life I lead eh?!

Not been that busy on here today - does that mean people are actually working for a change?     I lit the fire in the sitting room (once I'd gone out and got some logs in that is!) and then brought all my stuff through and practised in front of it....so nice and cozey. Diner is all sorted so plan for this evening is lie on the rug with a blanket in front of the fire, maybe a glass of wine or 2 and .....well you know where it's leading don't you?!   what is it about blankets, rugs and log fires eh? they can only lead one way!     ( I guess I missed dh off the list of rug, blanket and fire...would be a little tricky without me thinks!)

Anyway my lovely ones I do hope you all have lovely weekends ahead of you. Those that need to take it easy in Preggy or Pupo land, I hope you get the chance to rest up and those that don't well I hope you have fun whatever you end up doing! Hopefully the sun will shine and who cares if it's cold! (mind you I must go and make a little fleece headband to keep my ears warm for my early morning run)

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate- Good luck for your 1st jab tomorrow    

Myra-He always looks cute


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start * 

Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
MrsG95
Hatster

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 15th Nov (tbc)
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November

*Beans on Board *  
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Myra - they (the clinic) get better - honest 

Choccy was great - shame there is none left to share with you guys


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello - posted before but nothing coming up


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - did you see this? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/6114484.stm You're at Epsom aren't you??

Hiya scaredy cat  - Could be that there was an error connecting when posting. Try posting again (it happens sometimes) ::

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the kind support girls

Just a question how much do woking charge to freeze embies, forgot to ask today

Thanks Myra


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think its on the price list (unfortunately just shredded mine) but it was less than a couple of hundred if memory serves. Not that we needed it as only got the one emby which is now Beanie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-OOOHHH thats interesting i bet they dont accept it   i thought today when i eventually have a baby if Epsom closes i would go to Frimley, as hate St Helier and Kingston  

Myra-Its around £500 for freezing embies for up to 5 years think i have got that right   maybe nvh or bendy bird could tell you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma and Debs

Also Mr R said he would use 4 vials of the stimming drugs on me, is that alot??

Night all xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-I think its slightly above average hun as i started on 3   but as i started to over stim they reduced it to two on one night and one the next night...the 1st cycle is really to understand how your body reacts to the drugs etc


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey hun

thanks, hes probably looking at my age, although he said my fsh was good

Your up late


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Know d/f out tonight and was waiting for the fireworks to finish so i could put the babies to bed 

Going myself now hun
Night night


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I started on 4 Myra and we're the same age. Hope you're having a good weekend

Sara xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all how the are you all ?

Jules - glad you are PUPO    sorry about the dreaded 
Emma- you cracked me up with your "drive carefully and take regular breaks" comment to Wildcat   do you ask DF if he needs a wee before you leave the house to? 
Barney-hope your feeling a bit more comfy today, huge   and tons of    for you my love!
NVH-sorry you had a sad   day we were thinking of you 
Myra- Ive pm'd you 
Debs- get stuck into that choc girl  
hi sarah hows you personal trainer going have you started boot camp yet? 
Minow- how was your  by the fire hope you didnt burn your 
Alisha & monkey       

Everyone else Ive missed      

Im not too sure on the new job yet  its quite a long boring day and I just want to get stuck in, I hate being the new girl


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Girls

I haven't been on here for a little while but, It appears amidst a few other post on other threads that I have a   
Thank you for all the support you have given me, I know its early days and I will stay around, but good luck to all of you what ever stages you are at
Stay positive   

Deb please will you update me

Takecare

Freddy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations freddy thats fantastic news!!!

Morning Gill. I started with the personal trainer on Wednesday and had a second session on Friday. She has experience in weightloss for those trying to reduce BMI for IVF so I was fairly reassured that she was the right person. She feels that the best approach for me is calorie counting on a nutritionally balanced plan and has suggested 1300 calories a day with 2 exercise sessions a week. I'm going to try this for a week and see how I get on as I think I may be better off on more exercise and more calories as I'm not sure I can do the balancing of nutrtion on that restricted amount. I know how lazy I am when it comes to managing my eating even with accupuncture to help my appetite.

We did lots of low intensity cardio work duringthe sessions and then a little bit on free weights and core strength exercises to strengthen my abdominal etc. One of the gyms she uses is on the way to work and is small clean and quiet with a lovely pool so I'm going to join up there. Shes more of a runner rather than a gym junkie so we seemed to get on ok.

What sort of a job is it Gill, is it going to take you long to settle in do you think??

Hope you're feeling well Jules - bad luck on the cyclogest. I had extra injections of preganyl instead and it affected my boobs really badly. They're already comedy sized and they grew more and hurt like hell. 

Alisha, monkeylove and Barney bear I hope you're all having a relaxing weekend.


Hello to everyone else

Sarah xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Freddy - Congratulations!!                  Over the moon for you hon, best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Myra - sorry to hear your first appt was disappointing, will get better from here on in.. glad that you can start drugs this side of Xmas...good luck     

Ktx -       with first d/reg today...

Alisha, Monkey and Jules -      

Hello everyone else.

Had a fun afternoon at the airport yesterday (not), 6 hours of standing like a bl**dy lemon in T1 sending people off on a lovely sunny weekend whilst I froze my a**e off. Only bonus was a particularly gorgeous client buying me a coffee and having a lovely chat   and DH finished work earlier than me and did the food shop so I don't have to bother with that this weekend!! House looks like a bomb has hit it though so best go and pretend to be Anthea Turner!!

Catch up with you all later. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Freddy-Congratulations hun    

Gill-Yeah i do tell d/f to go for a wee before we go out   

Fingers-What you got planned for today 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Emma, lol, dh always tells me to go for a wee before we go out   not the other way round

Fingers, thanks hun, hopefully we can prove Mr R wrong as he was sure that we would not get any frosties, like how does he know until we start, never say never is my moto  

Gill, hi hun thanks for the pm  

Well off to work at 3pm today, what joy, i hate work  

Well done Freddy, congratulations

Hugs to evryone else, have a good one


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone

Thanks for all the get well vibes. They must be working as I do feel better today altho still sore  . Have been signed off for next week but will see how I feel and maybe go back mid week if feeling OK. I know my class will run up and want to give me big hugs (normally around the tummy region!) which I know I could not cope with at the moment!  

How are my fellow 2ww ers getting on? Jules, Alisha and Monkeylove. Those pessaries are horrible aren't they?  Had the injections last time. How are you all feeling? I keep telling myself to be positive but these little negative thoughts keep trying to sneak in  

Myra - Sorry your app wasn't as good as you'd hoped, it will get better, promise  

Freddy Congratulations on your BFP!!    

Sarah - Sounds like a good start with the personal trainer. Better to start gently or else you might pack it in before it really gets going. Good luck with it all, you are much braver than I am !!

Gill - Hang in there you won't be the new girl for long!

Minow - Your night with DH by the fire sounded lovely!! Hope you both had fun   

Hi to everyone else. Have a great weekend  

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - not much planned for today - stuck some washing in this morning and tidied up the garden a bit and then went out to buy christening present (bob the builder stuff  and i've put money into a savings account for him) now I'm back I need to get motivated to clean the house but it's not happening!!! DH is at work so I'm going to get a nice dinner ready for him this evening as I have been such a moody cow recently!! He'll wonder what's hit him!! 

Myra - can't understand it when they are are gloom and doom to start with - you go girl and prove them wrong!!! Don't work too hard this afternoon...

Blimey it's quiet on here this weekend ... haven't got any excuse not to do my housework now!! Might have a glass of finest water first though! And then I'll have to pee for about the millionth time today... this water lark is doing my bladder in!!! 

Just saw your post barney - glad you are feeling better - don't go back to work before you feel ready. Pessaries sound lovely, I'm sooooooooooo not looking forward to them!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How do    

Sarah - My new job is in a childrens centre, but it was just a bit boring, I like to get stuck in but motivation and fun seems to be lacking from the others a bit   it will get better im sure if it doesnt i'll just jack! You go girl keep up the good work     

Fingers- enjoy your romantic dinner "hey good looking what ya got cooking?"

Myra- dont work too hard   you will get your dream     

Barney- stay at home and rest, glad your feeling better   

How you feeling emma? any   moods yet?

I have just cleaned the car, made some crimbo pressies and ruined the grass    the mower wasnt cutting properly so I changed the setting and hacked big chunks of grass out, It was too wet I should have left it alone its like a big boggy muddy mess now, I bet DH will be real  with me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

Its taken a while to catch up.
just got back from a lovely mini weekend away with dh. He treated me to a lovely night at a hotel and a meal. Full English this morning as well which was yummy.

Freddy- Congratulations

BArney- stay positive this is just the start. No need to get down yet. It aint over til its over and you're no way near there yet.

Jules-I hope the letter from Woking does the trick and you can get another NHS go.

MYra- I'm sorry you weren't too chuffed with your consultation. Hopefully the outcome will make up for it.

OBviously Wildcat and NVH are away for the weekends and hopefully they will be having a good time. 

As for I'm enjoying having my husband here. Feel comlete again and no its just the good hot loving.  

Check in with you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Glad to hear your better keep resting and taking it easy though  

Gill-  about the grass hun  yeah s/e are kicking in 

Sho-Glad you had a lovely time on your break...mmm full english 

Kerry-Have a lovely time at the christening


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well i cant believe i am sitting here typing this, as really i should be out enjoying myself seeing as DH has gone off to Southport to a dance weekender with his mate. I did go out last night though and had a really good time, i think i drank a little too much coz my friend says i was singing 2 little dickie birds in Punjabi to some Asian guys........she did say they were very impressed though   

Well looks like my creepy crawlies have gone....HOORAY...so u lot can shut up now   
Have just dyed my hair and tomorrow my friend is gonna put blonde highlights in it.

Hope you girls are having a great weekend and i hope the bl**dy fireworks stop soon.....they r so loud.
I watched The Devil does Prada and i would definately recommend it...very funny

Lots of      to all you girls who r in need of some
Sorry no personals...but u know i luv ya all
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry no personals 

i'm on day 8   after the loo  have had a speck of brown each time I've wiped this evening, stabbing pains and full on af pains - not looking so hopeful (this happened last time) have a thread of   left going to lay back down again feet up   
wish me luck


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Keep going alisha, this is surely too early for AF and the right time for implantation. Keep your chin up and stay positive

Sarah xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies...................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73143.0


----------

